# Come far felice una donna



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8





Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2012)




----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> View attachment 4910



ma dai!
piuttosto:

	
	
		
		
	


	





:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)




----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)




----------



## free (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 4913



chi è lui?:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 4913


:up:


----------



## Lostris (6 Luglio 2012)




----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> piuttosto:
> 
> 
> ...


Capisci è lì che colpisce mia moglie eh?
E a volte picchia duro eh?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

scarpe scarpe scarpe ...................e ancora scarpe! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scarpe scarpe scarpe ...................e ancora scarpe! :mrgreen:


Quotone simyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:
Aggiungo anche accessori coordinati! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotone simyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:
> Aggiungo anche accessori coordinati! :carneval:


ovvio! :mrgreen: :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


>



Se c'era un'immagine io non la vedo.

O volevi dire che non serve niente per far felice una donna?

O tutto?

Criptico .....


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> piuttosto:
> 
> 
> ...


oppure ...


----------



## Lostris (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se c'era un'immagine io non la vedo.
> 
> O volevi dire che non serve niente per far felice una donna?
> 
> ...


Noo, come non si vede??
Va beh, provo a ripostarla.... 

Comunque caro un pò mi dovresti conoscere ormai, non vado troppo di filosofia....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Essenzialmente per far felice una donna dovresti farla tanto ridere e farla tanto tanto godere a letto.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essenzialmente per far felice una donna dovresti farla tanto ridere e farla tanto tanto godere a letto.



scarpe........


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essenzialmente per far felice una donna dovresti farla tanto ridere e farla tanto tanto godere a letto.


Essenzialmente con questi pensieri non scoperai mai con la cassiera! :rotfl:

Scusa...non ho resistito...:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scarpe........


A ri quotoneeee!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essenzialmente per far felice una donna dovresti farla tanto ridere e farla tanto tanto godere a letto.


Così facendo la metti sicuramente di buon umore. Per la felicità... ci vuole un pizzico in più. Ma non tanto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Noo, come non si vede??
> Va beh, provo a ripostarla....
> 
> Comunque caro un pò mi dovresti conoscere ormai, non vado troppo di filosofia....
> ...


Queste immagini così lascive ....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Essenzialmente con questi pensieri non scoperai mai con la cassiera! :rotfl:
> 
> Scusa...non ho resistito...:rotfl:


Azz. Dici che dovrei comprarle un paio di Hogan?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Così facendo la metti sicuramente di buon umore. Per la felicità... ci vuole un pizzico in più. Ma non tanto.


Ci vogliono enne cose, mi sono limitato all'immediato essenziale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essenzialmente per far felice una donna dovresti farla tanto ridere e farla tanto tanto godere a letto.


Quoto:up:
Funziona molto più questo di una carta di credito (IMHO)


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Funziona molto più questo di una carta di credito (IMHO)


Guarda farfalla, faccio ridere la mia donna da morire, la faccio godere....bhe un poco di meno, ma quando le faccio un regalo è felice come un riccetto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda farfalla, faccio ridere la mia donna da morire, la faccio godere....bhe un poco di meno, ma quando le faccio un regalo è felice come un riccetto.


ma questo è un altro discorso...
Ovvio che sono felice se ricevo un regalo ma se non ne ricevo e ho tutto il resto me ne strafrego del regalo.
Il mio amante non me ne ha mai fatti, ne io a lui ma nessuno dei due ne ha mai sentito la mancanza.
So che è ironico, ma pensare che ci sono donne che sono felici solo se vedono una carta di credito mi mette tristezza...Ma io ho un rapporto strano con soldi, richezza e potere


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma questo è un altro discorso...
> Ovvio che sono felice se ricevo un regalo ma se non ne ricevo e ho tutto il resto me ne strafrego del regalo.
> Il mio amante non me ne ha mai fatti, ne io a lui ma nessuno dei due ne ha mai sentito la mancanza.
> So che è ironico, ma pensare che ci sono donne che sono felici solo se vedono una carta di credito mi mette tristezza...Ma io ho un rapporto strano con soldi, richezza e potere


Sai, io e la mia compagna adesso ne abbiamo pochi di soldi, se le regalo un paio di scarpe vale molto ma molto di più  di una notte appassionata...che tanto non le manca, se non sono già dormiente.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai, io e la mia compagna adesso ne abbiamo pochi di soldi, se le regalo un paio *di scarpe *vale molto ma molto di più di una notte appassionata...che tanto non le manca, se non sono già dormiente.


hai detto niente!!!!!!! basta nominare la parola scarpe per far cominciare a gioire una donna :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai, io e la mia compagna adesso ne abbiamo pochi di soldi, se le regalo un paio di scarpe vale molto ma molto di più di una notte appassionata...che tanto non le manca, se non sono già dormiente.


Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa....


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Sai, io e la mia compagna* adesso ne abbiamo pochi di soldi, se le regalo un paio di scarpe vale molto ma molto di più  di una notte appassionata...che tanto non le manca, se non sono già dormiente.


Tranquillo, problema comune


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

```
scusate sto testando sta cosa
```


```
scusate sto testando sta cosa
```


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai detto niente!!!!!!! basta nominare la parola scarpe per far cominciare a gioire una donna :mrgreen:


A me basta che mi regali 350 euro di internidella mia Fiat 500 F che ti sbavo anche sul tappetino di casa.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A me basta che mi regali 350 euro di internidella mia Fiat 500 F che ti sbavo anche sul tappetino di casa.


potresti evitare di sbavarmi il tappetino


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> potresti evitare di sbavarmi il tappetino


E' più forte di me, quando succedono certe cose divento come un cagnone, e chi si controlla?????
Che mi dai gli interni nuovi per la 500???? Sarò bravo, sbaverò sul tappetino del vicino.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' più forte di me, quando succedono certe cose* divento come un cagnone*, e chi si controlla?????
> Che mi dai gli interni nuovi per la 500???? Sarò bravo, sbaverò sul tappetino del vicino.


ti metto insieme alla mia cagnona! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti metto insieme alla mia cagnona! :mrgreen:


Ehmmm, bhe posso ammettere che ha un certo appeal, ma sai...ancora non sono a quei livelli .
Preferisco donzellette meno pelose.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmmm, bhe posso ammettere che ha un certo appeal, ma sai...ancora non sono a quei livelli .
> Preferisco donzellette meno pelose.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma yuma ha il suo fascino è


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Ma sarete stronze eh?
Visto cosa comporta leggere il forum?
Che se n'è andata con la sua amica del cuore...
Da piccadilly a vicenza no?

Ma vafanculo eh?

Altra raffica di acquisti pure oggi eh?

http://www.facebook.com/piccadilly.calzature


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COmunque a te si indrio come la coa del mascio...
Oggi va di moda la paperetta eh?
Con quella si....

Ma per colpa tua mia moglie è andata a farsi felice con le scarpe...

E mi si stringe l'orifizio no?

Ma porcc...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai detto niente!!!!!!! basta nominare la parola scarpe per far cominciare a gioire una donna :mrgreen:


Quoto!!!


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Azz. Dici che dovrei comprarle un paio di Hogan?


Mah, magari hogan no ma una cosina del genere si:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!!!
> 
> Mah, magari hogan no ma una cosina del genere si:
> View attachment 4918


che spettacolo


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!!!
> 
> Mah, magari hogan no ma una cosina del genere si:
> View attachment 4918



:dollari:
fantasticheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :dollari:
> fantasticheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee





farfalla ha detto:


> che spettacolo


A me piacciono anche queste:


e vogliamo parlare dei sandali gioiello?
Toh...un paio semplice semplice: http://shoes.stylosophy.it/foto/scarpe-prada-collezione-pe-2012_7353.html
http://imblog.aufeminin.com/blog/D20060628/28946_338019966_sandalo_H154735_L.jpg


Ok basta...o posto tutte le immagini di gugol..:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2012)

mha ... se posso dire la mia ... le scarpe coi tacchi non mi intrigano ...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mha ... se posso dire la mia ... le scarpe coi tacchi non mi intrigano ...


Dipende da chi le indossa, taglia 40 altezza 1,75/1,77  coscia lunga dopo ne parliamo


Maurizio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Luglio 2012)

mi piace più osservare lo specchio d'anima


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi piace più osservare lo specchio d'anima


Si si lo dico sempre anche io,  non so perchè alla fine l 'occhio casca sempre. 

Maurizio


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dipende da chi le indossa, taglia 40 altezza 1,75/1,77  coscia lunga dopo ne parliamo
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio, ma una donna taglia 40, alta 1,75, o soffre di ipertiroidismo o è anoressica
non dubito che sia bella, ma pensavo che questo modello di donna fosse ormai passato di moda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dipende da chi le indossa, taglia 40 altezza 1,75/1,77  coscia lunga dopo ne parliamo
> 
> 
> Maurizio



sei proprio la fiera della banalità


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Maurizio, ma una donna taglia 40, alta 1,75, o soffre di ipertiroidismo o è anoressica
> non dubito che sia bella, ma pensavo che questo modello di donna fosse ormai passato di moda


Ma speriamo anche di si.


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma speriamo anche di si.


cosa speri?
che la tiroide finzioni troppo o che quel modello di donna passi definitivamente di moda?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> cosa speri?
> che la tiroide finzioni troppo o che quel modello di donna passi definitivamente di moda?


Che quel modello passi di moda, se mai c'è stato qualche rincoglionito stile Maurizio a cui piace la donna così.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dipende da chi le indossa, taglia 40 altezza 1,75/1,77  coscia lunga dopo ne parliamo
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ma io mi chiedo cosa ve piacerà mai de ste donne scrocchiazzeppi..... 



Flavia ha detto:


> Maurizio, ma una donna taglia 40, alta 1,75, o soffre di ipertiroidismo o è anoressica
> non dubito che sia bella, ma pensavo che questo modello di donna fosse ormai passato di moda


Quoto :up:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei proprio la fiera della banalità


quoto :up:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma speriamo anche di si.


cosa speri?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che quel modello passi di moda, se mai c'è stato qualche rincoglionito stile Maurizio a cui piace la donna così.


ecco...sorry non avevo letto la risposta


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco...sorry non avevo letto la risposta


Eppure oggi fuori dal municipio ad un matrimonio c'erano due tizie vestite alla maurizio no?
E mi venne un attacco di vagina pectoris eh?


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che quel modello passi di moda, se mai c'è stato qualche rincoglionito stile Maurizio a cui piace la donna così.


:up:, bravo Joey tu si che te ne intendi di donne



Simy ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo cosa ve piacerà mai de ste donne scrocchiazzeppi.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure oggi fuori dal municipio ad un matrimonio c'erano due tizie vestite alla maurizio no?
> E mi venne un attacco di vagina pectoris eh?


Basta che non siano anoressiche, o al limite dell'anoressia. Anzi, onestamente a me piacciono curviformi assai.


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta che non siano anoressiche, o al limite dell'anoressia. Anzi, onestamente a me piacciono curviformi assai.


:good:
:bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Flavia (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :good:
> :bravooo::bravooo:


viva le modelle stile Botero!
:yes:


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Ste cose sono troppo avanti per me. A me basta che il mio fidanzato me lo dia e non mi rompa i coglioni più di tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta che non siano anoressiche, o al limite dell'anoressia. Anzi, onestamente a me piacciono curviformi assai.


No non erano anoressiche...
Anzi...
Ma sai carne fresca e soda...
Da gallina scopaiola no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> 'Ste cose sono troppo avanti per me. A me basta che il mio fidanzato me lo dia e non mi rompa i coglioni più di tanto.


Ma cara...
Ma come sei "marito" stasera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Luglio 2012)

Non lo sai conte?  Io sono un maschio mancato...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> 'Ste cose sono troppo avanti per me. A me basta che il mio fidanzato me lo dia e non mi rompa i coglioni più di tanto.


Che  classe , che eleganza, che finezza, ma da dove vieni da frosinone.


----------



## ToyGirl (6 Luglio 2012)

Oh scusa. Forse la mamma non ti ha ancora insegnato che anche alle donne crescono i peli e non sono tutte Barbie.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Oh scusa. Forse la mamma non ti ha ancora insegnato che anche alle donne crescono i peli e non sono tutte Barbie.


si ci sono anche le scimmie


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :good:
> :bravooo::bravooo:


Quotone!



Simy ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo cosa ve piacerà mai de ste donne scrocchiazzeppi.....


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ci sono anche le scimmie


Ah si? O donne Barbie o donne scimmie?

Guardi troppe telenovele, esci ogni tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Oh scusa. Forse la mamma non ti ha ancora insegnato che anche alle donne crescono i peli e non sono tutte Barbie.


Donna pelosa
Donna virtuosa!
E io adoro
la mia scimmietta
pelosa!


----------



## ToyGirl (7 Luglio 2012)

Veramente mi depilo spesso


----------



## lunaiena (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!!!
> 
> Mah, magari hogan no ma una cosina del genere si:
> View attachment 4918


Io preferirei le hogan...grazie...


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io preferirei le hogan...grazie...


ma dai sono scarpettine comode, da portare tutto il giorno:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma dai sono scarpettine comode, da portare tutto il giorno:mrgreen:


Mi piace stare comoda...
non riesco a camminare sui tacchi


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi piace stare comoda...
> non riesco a camminare sui tacchi


con quei tacchi rischio la rottura del femore
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> con quei tacchi rischio la rottura del femore
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:
Niente sonno?


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Niente sonno?


nemmeno l'ombra
inoltre ho svegliato il cane, che continua a fare lo smorfioso per andare a fare un giro, ma alle tre di notte non è molto consigliato
vedo che siamo in tanti ad essere insonni, ci teniamo compagnia


----------



## lunaiena (7 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> nemmeno l'ombra
> inoltre ho svegliato il cane, che continua a fare lo smorfioso per andare a fare un giro, ma alle tre di notte non è molto consigliato
> vedo che siamo in tanti ad essere insonni, ci teniamo compagnia


Io appena rientrata da fuori con i cani
quando non riesco a dormire vado a passeggiare ... qui al massimo incontro un cinghiale


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io appena rientrata da fuori con i cani
> quando non riesco a dormire vado a passeggiare ... qui al massimo incontro un cinghiale


qui non è consigliabile, e non sono certo una che ha paura
ma di questi tempi la disperazione ha reso molte persone, estremamente aggressive
ad esempio, ieri una ragazza rom, al semaforo rosso, mi ha lavato il vetro dell'auto (nonostante i miei ripetuti no) le ho dato qualche moneta (circa 50 cent, non avevo altro) e lei tutta arrabbiata mi ha chiesto 2 €


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scarpe........


:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che quel modello passi di moda, se mai c'è stato qualche rincoglionito stile Maurizio a cui piace la donna così.


Questo vuol dire che non ti piacciono le donne tipo,  Melissa Satta, Elisabetta Canalis, Belen, Paola Barale etc queste portano tutte la 40.
Quelle che portano la 40 sono ragazze che fanno palestra, molto sode con un bassa percentuale di grasso.
Le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 a scendere e non piacciono nemmeno a me, non le scegliamo mai.
Hai mai visto una ragazza anoressica in uno spot pubblicitario?

Parlare di donne con te è come cercare di vendere dei costumi da mare a un eschimese

Maurizio


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire che non ti piacciono le donne tipo,  Melissa Satta, Elisabetta Canalis, Belen, Paola Barale etc queste portano tutte la 40.
> Quelle che portano la 40 sono ragazze che fanno palestra, molto sode con un bassa percentuale di grasso.
> Le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 a scendere e non piacciono nemmeno a me, non le scegliamo mai.
> Hai mai visto una ragazza anoressica in uno spot pubblicitario?
> ...



tu stai parlando di immagini di Donne.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu stai parlando di immagini di Donne.


Parlo di ragazze dai 20 ai 30 che si tengono in forma, anche perchè  ne ho 33 di quali dovrei parlare?

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> 'Ste cose sono troppo avanti per me. A me basta che il mio fidanzato me lo dia e non mi rompa i coglioni più di tanto.



Mi piace vedere confermato il tuo altruismo che vanti di avere.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire che non ti piacciono le donne tipo,  Melissa Satta, Elisabetta Canalis, Belen, Paola Barale etc queste portano tutte la 40.
> Quelle che portano la 40 sono ragazze che fanno palestra, molto sode con un bassa percentuale di grasso.
> Le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 a scendere e non piacciono nemmeno a me, non le scegliamo mai.
> Hai mai visto una ragazza anoressica in uno spot pubblicitario?
> ...


Maurì, a me piacciono le donne VERE. Capito? Vere, tipo la cassiera, ma anche la postina, l‘avvocato, la commercialista. La casalinga. Donne vere, non immagini patinate da carta stampata. Gente he non è che deve avere una taglia specifica od essere per forza supertonicissima o senza un capello bianco o, per dire, la cicatrice di un cesareo. Anzi, a me la donna morbida, burrosa, direi ergonomica, piace molto. Ripeto, mi piace la donna VERA. Tu tieniti pure le tue fantasia cartacee.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

*su questo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurì, a me piacciono le donne VERE. Capito? Vere, tipo la cassiera, ma anche la postina, l‘avvocato, la commercialista. La casalinga. Donne vere, non immagini patinate da carta stampata. Gente he non è che deve avere una taglia specifica od essere per forza supertonicissima o senza un capello bianco o, per dire, la cicatrice di un cesareo. Anzi, a me la donna morbida, burrosa, direi ergonomica, piace molto. Ripeto, mi piace la donna VERA. Tu tieniti pure le tue fantasia cartacee.


Siamo d'accordo!

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

E' una domanda che non mi sono mai posto,quando sono felice io la mia felicita' è contagiosa...


blu


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> View attachment 4910


Quella non la voglio neanche vedere, non è chic :unhappy:
E' giusto che la usi "lui" tutto il tempo, senza farsi vedere mentre mi fa felice con un bel viaggio di una settimana a Londra per una full immersion di shopping sfrenato :sonar:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurì, a me piacciono le donne VERE. Capito? Vere, tipo la cassiera, ma anche la postina, l‘avvocato, la commercialista. La casalinga. Donne vere, non immagini patinate da carta stampata. Gente he non è che deve avere una taglia specifica od essere per forza supertonicissima o senza un capello bianco o, per dire, la cicatrice di un cesareo. Anzi, a me la donna morbida, burrosa, direi ergonomica, piace molto. Ripeto, mi piace la donna VERA. Tu tieniti pure le tue fantasia cartacee.


Ognuno ha i suoi gusti ma bisogna rimanere obbiettivi,  vedo che hai imparato subito a rigirare i discorsi, parlavi di anoressia e  ho citato quelle famose per farti capire quando sei fuori strada, mica  potevo citare  il nome della ragazze con cui esco per farti capire che chi porta la 40 non è affatto anoressica come sostieni tu.
Che significa donne vere? quelle che si tengono in forma sono finte? poi che vorresti dire che la postina, l‘avvocato, la commercialista. la casalinga, non possono portare la 40?  beh sbagli di grosso! Parlo di donne che sono in forma e ci sono in tutti i ceti sociali e categorie. 



Mi sembri un pò come la volpe e l 'uva


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire che non ti piacciono le donne tipo,  Melissa Satta, Elisabetta Canalis, Belen, Paola Barale etc queste portano tutte la 40.
> *Quelle che portano la 40 sono ragazze che fanno palestra, molto sode con un bassa percentuale di grasso.*
> Le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 a scendere e non piacciono nemmeno a me, non le scegliamo mai.
> Hai mai visto una ragazza anoressica in uno spot pubblicitario?
> ...


No, quelle che portano la 40 sono ragazze che hanno la corporatura adatta per poter avere la 40. 
La palestra c'entra ben poco, soprattutto per quelle citate da te più che palestra fanno molta chirurgia plastica.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, quelle che portano la 40 sono ragazze che hanno la corporatura adatta per poter avere la 40.
> La palestra c'entra ben poco, soprattutto per quelle citate da te più che palestra fanno molta chirurgia plastica.


Chilurgia Estetica, mica parliamo di tette o nasi rifatti, si vede che non vai in palestra,  la maggior parte sono così, certo che hanno la corporatura adatta parlavo di questo no?, non credere che non mangiano le dovresti vedere a cena.

Ma poi scusa quelle che incontri ogni giorno che sono in forma splendida, credi veramente alla leggenda che non possono essere naturali.


Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chilurgia Estetica, mica parliamo di tette o nasi rifatti, si vede che non vai in palestra,  la maggior parte sono così, certo che hanno la corporatura adatta parlavo di questo no?, non credere che non mangiano le dovresti vedere a cena.
> 
> Ma poi scusa quelle che incontri ogni giorno che sono in forma splendida, credi veramente alla leggenda che non possono essere naturali.
> 
> ...


Veramente ci vado in palestra...e tutte questi splendori tg. 40 non le vedo mica. 
Anzi vedo ragazze piuttosto imperfette, anche quelle tg 42, altrimenti col cazzo con questo caldo starebbero li...
Quelle che vedo per strada, alcune sono in splendida forma ma sono poche, la maggior parte hanno solo la taglia piccola, tutto o riest  (tonocità, eccc) so e scavi e' pompei...

Ho parlato di chirurgia estetica in riferimento ai personaggi indicati da te...hai visto le ultime di melissa satta?
Uno splendore il suo perfetto seno rifatto.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente ci vado in palestra...e tutte questi splendori tg. 40 non le vedo mica.
> Anzi vedo ragazze piuttosto imperfette, anche quelle tg 42, altrimenti col cazzo con questo caldo starebbero li...
> Quelle che vedo per strada, alcune sono in splendida forma ma sono poche, la maggior parte hanno solo la taglia piccola, tutto o riest  (tonocità, eccc) so e scavi e' pompei...
> 
> ...



ma io le avevo citate, solo per dire che chi porta la 40 non è anoressica, le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 in giù.
Sei stata mai a Milano Marittima al Papete Beach?  dopo dimmi se non trovi tonicità,
Comunque basta che vai al mare per vederle. 


Maurizio


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> tutto o riest  (tonocità, eccc) so e scavi e' pompei...


:rotfl: Mi fai morire stamattina


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dipende da chi le indossa, taglia 40 altezza 1,75/1,77  coscia lunga dopo ne parliamo
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Comunque le scarpe taccate sono belle in qualunque donna...La differenza è nel come vengono portate


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente ci vado in palestra...e tutte questi splendori tg. 40 non le vedo mica.
> Anzi vedo ragazze piuttosto imperfette, anche quelle tg 42, altrimenti col cazzo con questo caldo starebbero li...
> Quelle che vedo per strada, alcune sono in splendida forma ma sono poche, la maggior parte hanno solo la taglia piccola, tutto o riest  (tonocità, eccc) so e scavi e' pompei...
> 
> ...



Si ma sicuramente parliamo di palestre diverse,  in quella che vado io, quelle che non sono in forma non si presentano nemmeno! non c'è il condizionatore dove vai tu? di solito è il posto più fresco in cui si possa andare.

dire che non ci sono ragazze in forma in palestra e come dire che non ci sono culturisti, (step zumba film di fantascienza)   


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque le scarpe taccate sono belle in qualunque donna...La differenza è nel come vengono portate


 Sul portamento non si discute, puoi essere strafica ma se con i tacchi, cammini come una gallina è meglio che torni alle infradito,    riguardo qualunque donna ho i miei dubbi, in più devono essere sempre abbinate bene ai vestiti.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire che non ti piacciono le donne tipo,  Melissa Satta, Elisabetta Canalis, Belen, Paola Barale etc queste portano tutte la 40.
> Quelle che portano la 40 sono ragazze che fanno palestra, molto sode con un bassa percentuale di grasso.
> Le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 a scendere e non piacciono nemmeno a me, non le scegliamo mai.
> Hai mai visto una ragazza anoressica in uno spot pubblicitario?
> ...


Sai una cosa?
Mia moglie tra i suoi studi è modellista e sarta...
Spiace deluderti, ma nella sartoria femminile classica, non esiste la taglia 40.
Si dà per dato assodato che essere donna adulta nella media, significa avere almeno la 44.
Le altre taglie sono per le ragazzine...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sul portamento non si discute, puoi essere strafica ma se con i tacchi, cammini come una gallina è meglio che torni alle infradito,    riguardo qualunque donna ho i miei dubbi, in più devono essere sempre abbinate bene ai vestiti.
> 
> Maurizio


Uhm...sono le donne che portano i tacchi...che quando sono senza camminano come le papere eh?
Mai visto?
Del resto arriva il momento che scendono dai trampoli eh?
Ma io le adoro..perchè essendo nano...vado per baciarle e casco dritto dritto con la faccia nel loro seno no?
Perchè mi dicono guardami nei capezzoli conte...perchè così sono sicura che ricevo attenzioni da te!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Mia moglie tra i suoi studi è modellista e sarta...
> Spiace deluderti, ma nella sartoria femminile classica, non esiste la taglia 40.
> Si dà per dato assodato che essere donna adulta nella media, significa avere almeno la 44.
> Le altre taglie sono per le ragazzine...


Non mi deludi affatto se parli di sartoria classica, anche perchè sotto questo nome la maggior parte delle volte si nasconde
extra large oversize taglie forti,
Mentre se parliamo di abiti di moda o addirittura pronto moda sarà difficile trovare al di sopra della 44, accompagno spesso delle amiche a fare shopping, mi piace molto di più spogliarle, ma so consigliarle molto bene nel vestire.

Parla meglio con tua moglie, ti ricrederai.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi deludi affatto se parli di sartoria classica, anche perchè sotto questo nome la maggior parte delle volte si nasconde
> extra large oversize taglie forti,
> Mentre se parliamo di abiti di moda o addirittura pronto moda sarà difficile trovare al di sopra della 44, accompagno spesso delle amiche a fare shopping, mi piace molto di più spogliarle, ma so consigliarle molto bene nel vestire.
> 
> ...


Mah...mah...
So che a 20 anni portava la 40, a 30 la 42, a 40 la 44...
Non so non ho mai visto comune mortali girare per la piazza con i vestiti che si vedono alle sfilate...
Un'amica di mia moglie però ha lavorato ad un atelier di alta moda...le ore per confezionare gli abiti sono infinite...
Difficile vedere nelle sfilate di moda...gli abiti che le donne normali indossano tutti i giorni....
Ovvio anch'io al circo mi vesto da clown no?

A me le magre non piacciono...
Sotto la 44 neanche ti cago...perchè non riesco a vederci la donna...ma un cauccio...


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma io le avevo citate, solo per dire che chi porta la 40 non è anoressica, le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 in giù.
> Sei stata mai a Milano Marittima al Papete Beach?  dopo dimmi se non trovi tonicità,
> *Comunque basta che vai al mare per vederle.
> *
> ...


Io al mare vedo più culi flaccidi o giù di li(dalla 40 in su) che tonicità....


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> :rotfl: Mi fai morire stamattina


:carneval:



aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque le scarpe taccate sono belle in qualunque donna...La differenza è nel come vengono portate


Quoto!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...mah...
> So che a 20 anni portava la 40, a 30 la 42, a 40 la 44...
> Non so non ho mai visto comune mortali girare per la piazza con i vestiti che si vedono alle sfilate...
> Un'amica di mia moglie però ha lavorato ad un atelier di alta moda...le ore per confezionare gli abiti sono infinite...
> ...


I gusti sono gusti
non mi sembravi dello stesso parere quando nel post precedente,
 hai citato delle ragazze presenti al matrimonio fuori del comune

guarda  questo sito.   non esistono taglie sopra la 44

Maurizio




http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DOLCE.../rr/1/cod10/36317976AP/sts/sr_clothingwomen80


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ma sicuramente parliamo di palestre diverse,  *in quella che vado io, quelle che non sono in forma non si presentano nemmeno!* non c'è il condizionatore dove vai tu? di solito è il posto più fresco in cui si possa andare.
> 
> dire che non ci sono ragazze in forma in palestra e come dire che non ci sono culturisti, (step zumba film di fantascienza)
> 
> ...


Allora sono palestre del cazzo...
Comunque dammi un po' l'indirizzo preciso, che a sfregio m'iscrivo..:carneval:
Certo che c'è il condizionatore, è fuori che non c'è....
Non ho scritto che non ci sono ragazze in forma in palestra, ho detto che non vedo la palestra piena zeppa di ragazze perfette taglia 40. Ho detto che vedo ragazze piuttosto imperfette...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io al mare vedo più culi flaccidi o giù di li(dalla 40 in su) che tonicità....


Ma dove vai al mare?  sempre in posti simili alla palestra immagino.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I gusti sono gusti
> non mi sembravi dello stesso parere quando nel post precedente,
> hai citato delle ragazze presenti al matrimonio fuori del comune
> 
> ...


Guarda che la tizia era 44 abbondante e le tette e le chiappe scoppiavano fuori dal vestito...
Carne tanta...giovane e soda!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sul portamento non si discute, puoi essere strafica ma se con i tacchi, cammini come una gallina è meglio che torni alle infradito,*    riguardo qualunque donna ho i miei dubbi,* in più devono essere sempre abbinate bene ai vestiti.
> 
> Maurizio


Quindi fammi capire, per te una che porta la taglia 48 dovrebbe sparasi? 
O in alternativa non frequentare le tue stesse palestre, non mettersi i tacchi (perché non le starebbero bene)...e poi che altro?


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma dove vai al mare?  sempre in posti simili alla palestra immagino.
> 
> Maurizio


Per es...Capri ti basta?
E tu dove vai al mare...a milano o in valle d'aosta?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si ma sicuramente parliamo di palestre diverse,  in quella che vado io, quelle che non sono in forma non si presentano nemmeno! non c'è il condizionatore dove vai tu? di solito è il posto più fresco in cui si possa andare.
> 
> dire che non ci sono ragazze in forma in palestra e come dire che non ci sono culturisti, (step zumba film di fantascienza)
> 
> ...


Daje Maurì, trombatele tutte nelle palestre della gente con la 44 o al Papete o a qualche casting per la pubblicità di sto cazzo! Vai Maurì, FORZA MAURIZIO LA CURVA E‘ CON TE!!!


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che la tizia era 44 abbondante e le tette e le chiappe scoppiavano fuori dal vestito...
> Carne tanta...giovane e soda!


Questo 3d comincia farmi sentire un anoressica.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Maurì, trombatele tutte nelle palestre della gente con la 44 o al Papete o a qualche casting per la pubblicità di sto cazzo! Vai Maurì, FORZA MAURIZIO LA CURVA E‘ CON TE!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I gusti sono gusti
> non mi sembravi dello stesso parere quando nel post precedente,
> hai citato delle ragazze presenti al matrimonio fuori del comune
> 
> ...


http://www.gqitalia.it/eros-girls/articles/2011/1/miss-italia-la-taglia-44-non-e-piu-un-tabu


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Questo 3d comincia farmi sentire un anoressica.


Ma tu non eri in pausa week.end?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Maurì, trombatele tutte nelle palestre della gente con la 44 o al Papete o a qualche casting per la pubblicità di sto cazzo! Vai Maurì, FORZA MAURIZIO LA CURVA E‘ CON TE!!!


Ma sta tento ti parlo da vecchio porcaccione...
Che non ti capiti mai una che ti cavalca e senti le ossa del bacino che sbattono su di te...
Idem per la pecorina...sono situazioni altamente incresciose...
Poi ok...dai...su...
Se parliamo di ragazze tra i 20 e 25 è un discorso...
Ma se parliamo di donne oltre i 40...dai...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Maurì, trombatele tutte nelle palestre della gente con la 44 o al Papete o a qualche casting per la pubblicità di sto cazzo! Vai Maurì, FORZA MAURIZIO LA CURVA E‘ CON TE!!!



Senti Dato che non sa dire nemmeno una parola alla cassiera, che quando una gli fa un normale ciao di cortesia, di quelli che se ne ricevono a centinaia in un giorno ,si possa anche permettere di parlare di donne, parla di ruzzola che è meglio.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento ti parlo da vecchio porcaccione...
> Che non ti capiti mai una che ti cavalca e senti le ossa del bacino che sbattono su di te...
> Idem per la pecorina...sono situazioni altamente incresciose...
> Poi ok...dai...su...
> ...


Francamente, magre da contargli le costole non mi sono mai capitate, e spero proprio che non mi capitino...


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento ti parlo da vecchio porcaccione...
> Che non ti capiti mai una che ti cavalca e senti le ossa del bacino che sbattono su di te...
> Idem per la pecorina...sono situazioni altamente incresciose...
> Poi ok...dai...su...
> ...


Ribadisco.
Cominciate a farmi sentire un anoressica.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento ti parlo da vecchio porcaccione...
> Che non ti capiti mai una che ti cavalca e senti le ossa del bacino che sbattono su di te...
> Idem per la pecorina...sono situazioni altamente incresciose...
> Poi ok...dai...su...
> ...


Infatti, io parlo di ragazze dai 20 ai 30 dato che come ho scritto prima ne ho 33 
ma che leggete quello che vi pare.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti Dato che non sa dire nemmeno una parola alla cassiera, che quando una gli fa un normale ciao di cortesia, di quelli che se ne ricevono a centinaia in un giorno ,si possa anche permettere di parlare di donne, parla di ruzzola che è meglio.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


AHHAHAHAH! Grande Maurizio, santo subito.


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri in pausa week.end?


lo sono.
però mi fa ridere sta roba delle taglie...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ribadisco.
> Cominciate a farmi sentire un anoressica.


Ma tu quindi hai le zerotette perchè sei magra come un chiodo?


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHHAHAHAH! Grande Maurizio, santo subito.


Ci stiamo lavorando con la cassiera...dateci il tempo materiale per poterla accoppare!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quindi hai le zerotette perchè sei magra come un chiodo?


 A quel che ho capito dovrebbe essere proprio piccolina di statura.



Tebina ha detto:


> lo sono.
> però mi fa ridere sta roba delle taglie...


Perché?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ribadisco.
> Cominciate a farmi sentire un anoressica.


Dai qui Tebe andiamo daccordo! digli la tua taglia e che non sei anoressica, secondo me questi ne hanno spogliate poche
di donne, non si intendono di taglie.
Addirittura il rimorchione di joe paragona le taglie con il lavoro che fanno, ma si può roba da non credere.


Maurizio


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quindi hai le zerotette perchè sei magra come un chiodo?


.....sicuramente non posso avvalermi di scorte cicciose per aumentare le microtette ma non sono magra come un chiodo.

Ho appena scoperto di avere le stesse identiche misure, altezza, peso, tette, numero di scarpe e taglia di quella bomba sexy di...























Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> .....sicuramente non posso avvalermi di scorte cicciose per aumentare le microtette ma non sono magra come un chiodo.
> 
> Ho appena scoperto di avere le stesse identiche misure, altezza, peso, tette, numero di scarpe e taglia di quella bomba sexy di...
> 
> ...


Ah vabbè, sei minuta quindi, mica anoressica. Ed io che immaginavo chissà quale virago...


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A quel che ho capito dovrebbe essere proprio piccolina di statura.
> 
> 
> Perché?


No, sono alta 1,69.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> No, sono alta 1,69.


la taglia please.. comunque con tacco 12 arrivi ad 1,81 sei fica se li indossi.


Maurizio


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la taglia please.. comunque con tacco 12 arrivi ad 1,81 sei fica se li indossi.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


38 di taglia.
38 di numero di scarpe.
prima di seno
50 kg

peccato che il pannolone e il catetere che porto rovinino l'estetica del tutto


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> 38 di taglia.
> 38 di numero di scarpe.
> prima di seno
> 50 kg
> ...


Ha parte il pannolone e il catetere,
il 38 di piede è la perfezione nella donna

dal  37 in su per i tacchi 12,  sotto sembrano ballerine che camminano in punta.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ha parte il pannolone e il catetere,
> il 38 di piede è la perfezione nella donna
> 
> dal  37 in su per i tacchi 12,  sotto sembrano ballerine che camminano in punta.
> ...


Si. Il tacco in effetti rende parecchio su di me, ma sai. ormai porto solo ballerine.
Con tutti i problemi alle anche che ho...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si. Il tacco in effetti rende parecchio su di me, ma sai. ormai porto solo ballerine.
> Con tutti i problemi alle anche che ho...


Ma infatti i tacchi si portano di sera, di giorno sono out. (al di fuori di cerimonie naturalmente)
Anca sbilenca? c'è una mia amica che la tira fuori sempre questa storia dicendo di averla, ma non ci crede mai nessuno.


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> 38 di taglia.
> 38 di numero di scarpe.
> prima di seno
> 50 kg
> ...


Abbiamo la prova tanto attesa fidati in moltissime donne non c'è una tebe...
Ma molte vorrebbero avere una tebe come taglia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo la prova tanto attesa fidati in moltissime donne non c'è una tebe...
> Ma molte vorrebbero avere una tebe come taglia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Poverina chissà come farà a trovare a vestiti? dato che secondo te le taglie partono dalla 44.

Tebe, per favore, gli spieghi a questi falsi magri che le taglie di moda al contrario arrivano alla 44.


Maurizio


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo la prova tanto attesa fidati in moltissime donne non c'è una tebe...
> Ma molte vorrebbero avere una tebe come taglia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


è inutile che fai il complimentoso sai?
Ti ho letto benissimo.
Sopra  i 40 le ossa non vanno bene.
E io di anni ne ho 72 quindi, TebinaAudrey, si sente ferita. Molto. Adesso mi verranno le fisime.










primo incontro con i genitori di Mattia.
Mio suocero. mai visto. 
Ci diamo la mano. 
Mi guarda. Mi riguarda. Poi guarda Mattia con aria sconcerta. Poi guarda sua moglie e..-Ma che è, malata chista?-


le loro misure in famiglia sono:
1,52
38 di piede.
le magre 87 kg, le "leggermente in sovrappeso" sopra i 100.
Taglia non pervenuta


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> primo incontro con i genitori di Mattia.
> Mio suocero. mai visto.
> Ci diamo la mano.
> Mi guarda. Mi riguarda. Poi guarda Mattia con aria sconcerta. Poi guarda sua moglie e..-Ma che è, malata chista?-


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poverina chissà come farà a trovare a vestiti? dato che secondo te le taglie partono dalla 44.
> 
> Tebe, per favore, gli spieghi a questi falsi magri che le taglie di moda al contrario arrivano alla 44.
> 
> ...


Fino a 10 anni fa  è sempre stato un grosso problema trovare  pantaloni adatti a me.
per il sopra zero problemi.
Sono spallosa, grazie al nuoto.

ma in effetti da qualche anno il mio sciopping è molto più facile anche se non sempre.

Mi dispiace maurizio non sono adatta a fare discorsi di moda.
Io amo le donne morbide.

poi non capisco una cippa.
Mi vesto davvero come Audrey.
Ho il senso dell'eleganza di un gorilla, quindi copio lei ormai da anni.
E non sbaglio un colpo (tranne quando faccio di testa mia e allora sembro Gina Lollobrigida)


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> è inutile che fai il complimentoso sai?
> Ti ho letto benissimo.
> Sopra  i 40 le ossa non vanno bene.
> E io di anni ne ho 72 quindi, TebinaAudrey, si sente ferita. Molto. Adesso mi verranno le fisime.
> ...


Sicuramente frequentano il mare o la palestra dove va Eliade di solito.


Maurizio


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire, per te una che porta la taglia 48 dovrebbe sparasi?
> O in alternativa non frequentare le tue stesse palestre, non mettersi i tacchi (perché non le starebbero bene)...e poi che altro?



ma no, basta che scelga chi frequentare: uomini, direi


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


cosa ridi!
che per farli smettere di seguirmi in bagno  per vedere se andavo a vomitare ho dovuto renderli partecipi del loro primo Uragano tebe.

Ti giuro...è stata una roba sconcertante, con quel cretino di Mattia che se la rideva sotto i baffi come uno stupido dicendomi
-Amore mio non posso fare niente. ormai sono convinti che sei anoressica e per non farti beccare mangi come un lupo a tavola e poi vai a vomitare. Mi dispiace. Niente potrà farli cambiare idea.-






Ancora oggi credono io abbia disturbi alimentari...


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuramente frequentano il mare o la palestra dove va Eliade di solito.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Sicuramente non frequentano teste di cazzo come te.


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, basta che scelga chi frequentare: uomini, direi


BRAVA!

un pò sottile però...non sarà capita da tutti al volo secondo me....


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma infatti* i tacchi si portano di sera, di giorno sono out. *(al di fuori di cerimonie naturalmente)
> Anca sbilenca? c'è una mia amica che la tira fuori sempre questa storia dicendo di averla, ma non ci crede mai nessuno.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



ma per piacere!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuramente frequentano il mare o la palestra dove va Eliade di solito.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ou, ma quanto cazzo sei stupido da 1 a 10, + infinito?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Fino a 10 anni fa  è sempre stato un grosso problema trovare  pantaloni adatti a me.
> per il sopra zero problemi.
> Sono spallosa, grazie al nuoto.
> 
> ...


Si ok, anche io porto la 44 di pantaloni  e 52 di giacca devo sempre spezzare, a parte la moda il tuo trovare facile i vestiti
fa capire  che questa taglia esiste .

Non pensi che sia una grossa stronzata dire che chi porta la 40 è anoressica?

Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, basta che scelga chi frequentare: uomini, direi


:up: Di sicuro!!
Eh già, se ne è ben visto da rispondere alla domanda...


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> cosa ridi!
> che per farli smettere di seguirmi in bagno  per vedere se andavo a vomitare ho dovuto renderli partecipi del loro primo Uragano tebe.
> 
> Ti giuro...è stata una roba sconcertante, con quel cretino di Mattia che se la rideva sotto i baffi come uno stupido dicendomi
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ma quanto cazzo sei stupido da 1 a 10, + infinito?


In effetti...si fa fatica a crederlo...

penso sia un troll.
Mi rifiuto di pensare che sia davvero così, dai.
Io live di gente così non ne conosco nemmeno una...


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

allora, a parte che le taglie ultimamente sono piuttosto evanescenti, soprattutto se i vestiti non sono italiani, a me, alta 1,70, 53 chili, può andare bene la S o la M, la 38, la 40 e la 42, dipende dal taglio, dal tessuto e dalla marca
e Yoox, dal quale ogni tanto compro, ha anche taglie grandi, basta guardare


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



la nonna centenaria però è stata il massimo.
In dialetto stretto, che poi mi hanno tradotto quando ero lontana dalla "vecchia" se no le avrei strappato l'ossigeno dalla faccia, ha detto rivolta al nipote ovvero mattia (italianizzo)
-Questa non fa figli e non ti cura neanche. Non è adatta. Sembra una della televisione.-



Potrei scrivere un libro pieno di queste chicche.
E tu capisci.....


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> In effetti...si fa fatica a crederlo...
> 
> penso sia un troll.
> Mi rifiuto di pensare che sia davvero così, dai.
> Io live di gente così non ne conosco nemmeno una...


terribile 'sto tipo:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sicuramente non frequentano teste di cazzo come te.


Ma vedi io parlavo di altro, 
ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole e soprattutto frequentare chi vuole.



Il discorso è partito da una definizione di canone di bellezza  taglia 40 altezza 175

Arriva lo sfigato del supermercato inizia a blaterare cose su anoressia (non sapendo nemmneno di cosa si tratta)
in più paragona  le taglie con i lavoro che fanno, come se una segretaria non possa portare la 40 il tal caso sarebbe malata.

Altri/e che ignorano di vedere le belle ragazze in giro, non le vedono in nessun posto mah.


Ripeto parlavo solo  di target di bellezza  in generale, e non è colpa mia se hai concorsi di bellezza tengono fuori le taglia 48
ma oggettivamente il target è quello,  non sentirsi all 'interno e far finta di vederle è molto  riduttivo.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, a parte che le taglie ultimamente sono piuttosto evanescenti, soprattutto se i vestiti non sono italiani, a me, alta 1,70, 53 chili, può andare bene la S o la M, la 38, la 40 e la 42, dipende dal taglio, dal tessuto e dalla marca
> e Yoox, dal quale ogni tanto compro, ha anche taglie grandi, basta guardare


hai ragione. Le taglie non sono tutte uguali.
Io non amo andare a comprare vestiti mi annoio e mi stresso un sacco, quindi davvero sono monotematica nelle cose che scelgo e nei colori. E la linea è quella un pò retrò di Audrey davvero.
Mi sta bene e non mi fa toppare. Quindi massimo del risultato con il minimo sforzo.

Praticamente sempre gli stessi tre negozi.





Minchia che donna triste sono.


----------



## geko (7 Luglio 2012)

Scusate ma... Chi cazzo se ne frega del numerino scritto dentro i jeans, il reggiseno o le scarpe?

Una donna è bella quando è... Bella. No? La bellezza è fatta di tutto un insieme di caratteristiche, quali linee, toni, proporzioni, espressioni, movimenti, sfumature che coi numeri non hanno niente a che vedere.

In televisione appaiono tante di quelle ragazze bellissime strafighissime e plasticosissime da risultare, in definitiva, del tutto scialbe. Una così potrei sbatterla in copertina, forse, ma di certo non contro un muro. IMHO!




ps: da piccolo dicevo di voler sposare Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I gusti sono gusti
> non mi sembravi dello stesso parere quando nel post precedente,
> hai citato delle ragazze presenti al matrimonio fuori del comune
> 
> ...





free ha detto:


> allora, a parte che le taglie ultimamente sono piuttosto evanescenti, soprattutto se i vestiti non sono italiani, a me, alta 1,70, 53 chili, può andare bene la S o la M, la 38, la 40 e la 42, dipende dal taglio, dal tessuto e dalla marca
> e Yoox, dal quale ogni tanto compro, ha anche taglie grandi, basta guardare


 Mi hai fatto venire la curiosità:
Tg 46 dolce e gabbana:
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/D&G/d.../rr/1/cod10/38257369IE/sts/sr_clothingwomen80
tg 48
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DOLCE.../rr/1/cod10/38245512OL/sts/sr_clothingwomen80

Fendi tg 48 (la 46 manca)
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI/dept/women/tskay/6383154F/rr/1/cod10/34244639NF/sts/sr_women80

tg 50
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI/dept/women/tskay/6383154F/rr/1/cod10/37365521TO/sts/sr_women80


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, a parte che le taglie ultimamente sono piuttosto evanescenti, soprattutto se i vestiti non sono italiani, a me, alta 1,70, 53 chili, può andare bene la S o la M, la 38, la 40 e la 42, dipende dal taglio, dal tessuto e dalla marca
> e Yoox, dal quale ogni tanto compro, ha anche taglie grandi, basta guardare


Be guarda contestavo  che quelle come te sono anoressiche, tu  ti ritieni tale?


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma vedi io parlavo di altro,
> ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole e soprattutto frequentare chi vuole.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu le ragazze le rimorchi anche Hai concorsi di bellezza, quindi. Ammazza.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ripeto parlavo solo  di target di bellezza  in generale, e non è colpa mia se *hai *concorsi di bellezza tengono fuori le taglia 48
> ma oggettivamente il target è quello,  non sentirsi all 'interno e far finta di vederle è molto  riduttivo.
> 
> Maurizio


No, io non ho tagliata fuori da concorso...non partecipo proprio, al massimo partecipo a beach bocce.

Faccio finta di vederle? Ah beh, fortuna che ci vedo...:singleeye:


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Be guarda contestavo  che quelle come te sono anoressiche, tu  ti ritieni tale?
> 
> 
> Maurizio



no, perchè i muscoli pesano di più del grasso, ed io non vado in palestra


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> In effetti...si fa fatica a crederlo...
> 
> penso sia un troll.
> Mi rifiuto di pensare che sia davvero così, dai.
> Io live di gente così non ne conosco nemmeno una...



Fammi capire io non posso essere ironico?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire la curiosità:
> Tg 46 dolce e gabbana:
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/D&G/d.../rr/1/cod10/38257369IE/sts/sr_clothingwomen80
> tg 48
> ...



Peccato che la 40  era riferita alla parte sotto (pantaloni, gonne etc ..) 

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Questo 3d comincia farmi sentire un anoressica.


Tranquilla a me fa sembrare una grave obesa...
Che tristezza leggere un uomo che giudica una donna in base alla taglia che indossa


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, basta che scelga chi frequentare: uomini, direi


Quotone!



Eliade ha detto:


> Sicuramente non frequentano teste di cazzo come te.


E inutile dire che ti quoto!



farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla a me fa sembrare una grave obesa...
> Che tristezza leggere un uomo che giudica una donna in base alla taglia che indossa


Ma chi se ne frega di quello che esce dalla bocca di questo qui..... definirlo uomo mi pare eccessivo amica mia! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma infatti i tacchi si portano di sera, di giorno sono out. (al di fuori di cerimonie naturalmente)
> Anca sbilenca? c'è una mia amica che la tira fuori sempre questa storia dicendo di averla, ma non ci crede mai nessuno.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


E da quando? Esistono scarpe da giorno perfette da indossare con un tsilleur o camicia bianca e tubino nero (divisa da segretaria come dico io). Decoltè o sandalo tacco 12


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Peccato che la 40  era riferita alla parte sotto (pantaloni, gonne etc ..)
> 
> Maurizio


Esistono...esistono...
Tg 46
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DOLCE.../rr/1/cod10/35164524OI/sts/sr_clothingwomen80
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DOLCE.../rr/1/cod10/40113686TI/sts/sr_clothingwomen80
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DOLCE.../rr/1/cod10/36305632NS/sts/sr_clothingwomen80

tg 48
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FENDI...6383154F/rr/1/cod10/42236479RB/sts/sr_women80
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CALVI...6383154F/rr/1/cod10/36294188EX/sts/sr_women80
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CALVI...6383154F/rr/1/cod10/35168246GF/sts/sr_women80
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/KENZO/dept/women/tskay/6383154F/rr/1/cod10/36326815VE/sts/sr_women80


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla a me fa sembrare una grave obesa...
> Che tristezza leggere un uomo che giudica una donna in base alla taglia che indossa


Scusa,  chi ha mai detto questo? ma leggete solo a pezzi? chi ha giudicato sono stati gli altri,  hanno detto che chi porta la 40 è malata,  è anoressica io quelle che vedo in giro mi sembrano tutt' altro che anoressiche.

Vedi, se una mia amica mi dice guarda quel ragazzo quanto è bello, mica posso dirgli che è brutto solo perchè dicendomi così mi fa sentire meno bello di fronte a lui.

Non ce la fate proprio ad essere obbiettivi? 


Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Tranquilla a me fa sembrare una grave obesa...*
> Che tristezza leggere un uomo che giudica una donna in base alla taglia che indossa


 Dici?
Io direi che sembri sono una donna di gran classe.

E poi diciamocelo, con i gusto che hai in fatto di scarpe non potrebbe essere altrimenti! 
(Sto ancora sbavando per quelle rosse)


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa,  chi ha mai detto questo? ma leggete solo a pezzi? chi ha giudicato sono stati gli altri,  hanno detto che chi porta la 40 è malata,  è anoressica io quelle che vedo in giro mi sembrano tutt' altro che anoressiche.
> 
> Vedi, se una mia amica mi dice guarda quel ragazzo quanto è bello, mica posso dirgli che è brutto solo perchè dicendomi così mi fa sentire meno bello di fronte a lui.
> 
> ...



veramente sei tu che parli di donna "tipo"....

da come hai scritto sembra che una che porti la tg. 46 tu manco la guardi...


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa,  chi ha mai detto questo? ma leggete solo a pezzi? chi ha giudicato sono stati gli altri,  hanno detto che chi porta la 40 è malata,  è anoressica io quelle che vedo in giro mi sembrano tutt' altro che anoressiche.
> 
> Vedi, se una mia amica mi dice guarda quel ragazzo quanto è bello, mica posso dirgli che è brutto solo perchè dicendomi così mi fa sentire meno bello di fronte a lui.
> 
> ...



ma si che siamo obiettivi, stai sul cazzo all'unanimità!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma si che siamo obiettivi, stai sul cazzo all'unanimità!:mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma si che siamo obiettivi, stai sul cazzo all'unanimità!:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente sei tu che parli di donna "tipo"....
> 
> da come hai scritto sembra che una che porti la tg. 46 tu manco la guardi...


Stessa impressione...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu mi conosci e sai quanto me ne frega del mio peso. Ci ironizzo e a volte mi diverto anche quando le taglie 38 con il sex apple di un gatto di marmo ( parlo di slcune non di tutte) mi guardano stranite perché alcuni colleghi non le degnano di uno sguardo e mostrano attenzioni per me.....
Ho sana invidia per un sacco di donne ma mai per la loro taglia...e leggere di uno che fa il figo perché esce con un casino di donne e l'unica qualitá che cita di loro é la taglia mi fa incredibile tristezza


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu mi conosci e sai quanto me ne frega del mio peso. Ci ironizzo e a volte mi diverto anche quando le taglie 38 con il sex apple di un gatto di marmo ( parlo di slcune non di tutte) mi guardano stranite perché alcuni colleghi non le degnano di uno sguardo e mostrano attenzioni per me.....
> Ho sana invidia per un sacco di donne ma mai per la loro taglia...e leggere di uno che fa il figo perché esce con un casino di donne e l'unica qualitá che cita di loro é la taglia mi fa incredibile tristezza


tu sei perfetta cosi!  
sei un DONNA vera! 
tvb


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi, se una mia amica mi dice guarda quel ragazzo quanto è bello, mica posso dirgli che è brutto solo perchè dicendomi così mi fa sentire meno bello di fronte a lui.


Nel senso che chi critica i tuoi ideali di bellezza femminile, lo fa sicuramente per malcelata invidia. Interessante.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sei perfetta cosi!
> sei un DONNA vera!
> tvb


Grazie tesoro...


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che chi critica i tuoi ideali di bellezza femminile, lo fa sicuramente per malcelata invidia. Interessante.



ma dai così lo confondi, una vita sprecata, cattivone!:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che chi critica i tuoi ideali di bellezza femminile, lo fa sicuramente per malcelata invidia. Interessante.


e' un concetto troppo difficile


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma si che siamo obiettivi, stai sul cazzo all'unanimità!:mrgreen:


Ecco...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente sei tu che parli di donna "tipo"....
> 
> da come hai scritto sembra che una che porti la tg. 46 tu manco la guardi...



Vedi se non la guardo io la guarderà qualcun'altro, però se parliamo di canoni di bellezza in generale al di fuori della soggettività personale è un altro discorso.

Certo io posso anche innamorarmi di una che porta la taglia 46, magari mi affascina più di altre per tutto il contorno come dice Geko
(di cui sono molto daccordo su quello che scrive sempre) quella è la più bella del mondo alla mia vista, ma non posso allo stesso tempo, non essere obbiettivo e ignorare che i canoni di bellezza esistono.


Maurizio


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Uff...ho la tinta in testa e mi annoio...
Comunque ho trovato un mascara volumizzante che è una meraviglia.
nero nero. Effetto drammatico. Niente grumi. Separa le ciglia. 
Il migliore in assoluto.

Certo...è un mascara che fa taglia 52 le ciglia, quindi una presenza importante sull'occhio non adatto a chi vuole un look più acqua e sapone da taglia 40.

Ma chi vuole osare sguardi assassini e flap flap erotici vale la pena decisamente.

E non l'avrei detto, dopo avere speso miliardi di dollari in mascara ultra super.

Volete saperlo?

Eddai che mi annoio...fate contenta la carampana tebina in loop. O come dice Leda. In bolla

( non è vero ma fare leva sulla pietà umana funziona sempre. E la tinta deve stare almeno altri venti minuti)


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi se non la guardo io la guarderà qualcun'altro, però se parliamo di canoni di bellezza in generale al di fuori della soggettività personale è un altro discorso.
> 
> Certo io posso anche innamorarmi di una che porta la taglia 46, magari mi affascina più di altre per tutto il contorno come dice Geko
> (di cui sono molto daccordo su quello che scrive sempre) quella è la più bella del mondo alla mia vista, ma non posso allo stesso tempo, non essere obbiettivo e ignorare che i canoni di bellezza esistono.
> ...


quindi secondo te tutte le donne che non rispondono ai "canoni di bellezza" non  sono belle


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Uff...ho la tinta in testa e mi annoio...
> Comunque ho trovato un mascara volumizzante che è una meraviglia.
> nero nero. Effetto drammatico. Niente grumi. Separa le ciglia.
> Il migliore in assoluto.
> ...



io si! 
ma tanto non sono una taglia 40 quindi va bene per me.....


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ecco...


Vedi chi dice la verità in faccia per quanto giusta sia non è mai simpatico, tantomeno ci tiene a conquistare simpatie da chi si vuol sentire sempre complimenti falsi.
Vedi io, anche con chi in precedenza mi aveva insultato, quando scrive una cosa bella sono il primo a quotarlo.


Maurizio


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io si!
> ma tanto non sono una taglia 40 quindi va bene per me.....


le bimbeminkia ne sanno una più del diavolo.
Continuavo a leggere sui loro forum di questo mascara INCREDIBILE e stamattina sono andata a comprarlo nonostante mille scetticismo.
Prezzo mi sembra  2  euro e 79.
marca essence.
Ne hanno duecento mila ma lui è il top
E' quello della linea my love extreme volume mascara, nero e rosa.

Minchia.
Una roba fotonica. Pure messo a confronto con altri da 20 euro.
Una cippa. Non c'è paragone. E manco tre euro.
ha lo scovolino grosso, quindi per chi non è abituato può fare casino ma basta prenderci la mano.






Grazie simy!
Mi sento realizzata!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi chi dice la verità in faccia per quanto giusta sia non è mai simpatico, tantomeno ci tiene a conquistare simpatie da chi si vuol sentire sempre complimenti falsi.
> Vedi io, anche con chi in precedenza mi aveva insultato, quando scrive una cosa bella sono il primo a quotarlo.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



su questo hai ragione! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi secondo te tutte le donne che non rispondono ai "canoni di bellezza" non  sono belle


Possono essere anche più belle al gusto soggettivo, l 'avevo già scritto!  
Se ci si sente così belli, da partecipare a qualche consorso di bellezza,cast, provini etc.  di sicuro c'è da rientrare in certi canoni per pensare di essere scelti  non pensi? 


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> le bimbeminkia ne sanno una più del diavolo.
> Continuavo a leggere sui loro forum di questo mascara INCREDIBILE e stamattina sono andata a comprarlo nonostante mille scetticismo.
> Prezzo mi sembra  2  euro e 79.
> marca essence.
> ...


:mrgreen: grazie a te! 
io uso quello della Kiko "volumeyes" ha la confezione color oro!
mi pare costi intorno agli 8 euro!

cmq questo che mi hai detto tu ora lo provo!


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Possono essere anche più belle al gusto soggettivo, l 'avevo già scritto!
> Se ci si sente così belli, da partecipare a qualche consorso di bellezza,cast, provini etc.  di sicuro c'è da rientrare in certi canoni per pensare di essere scelti  non pensi?
> 
> 
> Maurizio



sicuramente, ma siccome per me questi canoni fanno ridere non mi passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello di presentarmi!
non sarò perfertta ma adoro le mie curve ...mi piaccio esattamente cosi come sono....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma siccome per me questi canoni fanno ridere non mi passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello di presentarmi!
> non sarò perfertta ma adoro le mie curve ...mi piaccio esattamente cosi come sono....


Quotone


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che chi critica i tuoi ideali di bellezza femminile, lo fa sicuramente per malcelata invidia. Interessante.


Senti ora ti do il consiglio giusto per rimorchiare la cassiera, basta che dopo prometti di non parlare di cose che non sai, vedi io non parlo mai di motori di macchine, non ho mai aperto il cofano, lo stesso cerca di fare tu in altri campi!


Consiglio, arrivi alla cassa mentre ti passa i prodotti, le fai una battuta del genere:

 "cavolo sempre tutta questa gente, sei  super impegnatissima, non si riesce nemmeno  ad  invitarti per offrirti qualcosa da bere "

se a lei piaci , di sicuro ti dirà dove e quando, altrimenti lascia perdere e inizia un con un nuovo film.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen: grazie a te!
> io uso quello della Kiko "volumeyes" ha la confezione color oro!
> mi pare costi intorno agli 8 euro!
> 
> cmq questo che mi hai detto tu ora lo provo!


Il volumeyes della kiko è sempre stato il mio preferito ma questo lo batte, fidati. L'effetto è moooooolto più drammatico e nero.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Il volumeyes della kiko è sempre stato il mio preferito ma questo lo batte, fidati. L'effetto è moooooolto più drammatico e nero.


:up: ok.... lo cerco!


----------



## geko (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Il volumeyes della kiko è sempre stato il mio preferito ma questo lo batte, fidati.* L'effetto è moooooolto più drammatico e nero*.



Drammatico e nero? Ho deciso, lo compro: voglio provare che effetto fa sui peli sugli alluci! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parlo di *ragazze dai 20 ai 30 che si tengono in forma,* anche perchè  ne ho 33 di quali dovrei parlare?
> 
> Maurizio



ci sono un sacco di ragazze dai 20 ai 30 che si tengono in forma, ma non tutte hanno le misure di Melissa Satta, la Canalis e quant'altre ( che, per inciso, hanno la sensualità di un manico di scopa)

anzi: le donzelle da te citate, bellissime, non rappresentano affatto la media delle donne italiane

a quanto pare la difficoltà di andare oltre l'immagine è insormontabile anche in cervelli giovani che dovrebbero essere più elastici


----------



## Leda (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Drammatico e nero? Ho deciso, lo compro: voglio provare che effetto fa sui peli sugli alluci! :mrgreen:


:bleah:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma io le avevo citate, solo per dire che chi porta la 40 non è anoressica, le ragazze anoressiche portano dalla 34 in giù.
> *Sei stata mai a Milano Marittima al Papete Beach?*  dopo dimmi se non trovi tonicità,
> Comunque basta che vai al mare per vederle.
> 
> ...




confermo: sei la fiera della banalità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi deludi affatto se parli di sartoria classica, anche perchè sotto questo nome la maggior parte delle volte si nasconde
> extra large oversize taglie forti,
> Mentre* se parliamo di abiti di moda o addirittura pronto moda sarà difficile trovare al di sopra della 44*, accompagno spesso delle amiche a fare shopping, mi piace molto di più spogliarle, ma so consigliarle molto bene nel vestire.
> 
> ...



infatti: una vergogna vera e propria


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Drammatico e nero? Ho deciso, lo compro: voglio provare che effetto fa sui peli sugli alluci! :mrgreen:


Stupido...




flap flap drammatico e nero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Maurì, trombatele tutte nelle palestre della gente con la 44 o al Papete o a qualche casting per la pubblicità di sto cazzo! Vai Maurì, FORZA MAURIZIO LA CURVA E‘ CON TE!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Consiglio, arrivi alla cassa mentre ti passa i prodotti, le fai una battuta del genere:
> 
> "cavolo sempre tutta questa gente, sei  super impegnatissima, non si riesce nemmeno  ad  invitarti per offrirti qualcosa da bere "
> 
> se a lei piaci , di sicuro ti dirà dove e quando, altrimenti lascia perdere e inizia un con un nuovo film.


Originale e ficcante, come te.


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Originale e ficcante.


non saprei dire se più originale o ficcante.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti: una vergogna vera e propria



Purtroppo agli stilisti piace che rimanga la linearità dei loro abiti.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Originale e ficcante, come te.


Di sicuro funziona, almeno a capire se ci sta o no, ma  non vuoi rischiare, rimanere nel dubbio ti piace di più.


Maurizio


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

In tutto questo, l'unico arcano che resta da scoprire è il forum delle bimbeminkia fashion-victim
Ho idea che avrebbero mooolti spunti per far felice una donna :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> le bimbeminkia ne sanno una più del diavolo.
> Continuavo a leggere sui loro forum di questo mascara INCREDIBILE e stamattina sono andata a comprarlo nonostante mille scetticismo.
> Prezzo mi sembra  2  euro e 79.
> marca essence.
> ...


Io per tutti i giorni uso uno pezzottissimo,  baolishi 3x1, volume acqualash, curly deep blaCK...UNA VERA CAGATA!
Altrimenti per le grandi occasioni ho il rimmel london, extra super lash

Oppure il deborah mascara perlato bronzo


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io per tutti i giorni uso uno pezzottissimo,  baolishi 3x1, volume acqualash, curly deep blaCK...UNA VERA CAGATA!
> Altrimenti per le grandi occasioni ho il rimmel london, extra super lash
> View attachment 4927
> Oppure il deborah mascara perlato bronzo


no Ely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! il mascara deve essere sempre al top!!!
ciglia flappose sempre!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti ora ti do il consiglio giusto per rimorchiare la cassiera, basta che dopo prometti di non parlare di cose che non sai, vedi io non parlo mai di motori di macchine, non ho mai aperto il cofano, lo stesso cerca di fare tu in altri campi!
> 
> 
> Consiglio, arrivi alla cassa mentre ti passa i prodotti, le fai una battuta del genere:
> ...


*Joey Blow*  dopo questo...rilancio il mio approccio stile Hannibal Lecter! :rotfl:

Pststststststststst
:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Ely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! il mascara deve essere sempre al top!!!
> ciglia flappose sempre!


Eh lo soooo!!! Ma che devo fare? lo butto? Sprechiamo roba?
Eh, ormai ce l'ho, lo sfrutto finché finisce.....e non finisce porca miseri!


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> In tutto questo, l'unico arcano che resta da scoprire è il forum delle bimbeminkia fashion-victim
> Ho idea che avrebbero mooolti spunti per far felice una donna :mexican:


Ma non hai dea quanto sono avanti nei trucchi ste bimbeminkia!


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no Ely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! il mascara deve essere sempre al top!!!
> ciglia flappose sempre!


QUOTONE!!!!!


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ma non hai dea quanto sono avanti nei trucchi ste bimbeminkia!


Dai dai dicci qual è il nome politically correct delle Bimbeminkia! :carneval: Girlpower? Cioè Community?


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dai dai dicci qual è il nome politically correct delle Bimbeminkia! :carneval: Girlpower? Cioè Community?


Quoto!


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Vi comunico che ora mi sto facendo il plopping al capello. Dicono faccia miracoli per i ricci. Vi saprò dire fra...un ora.
La tinta non so come è venuta, in quanto ho una maglietta in testa per il plopping.
Ho buttato via il balsamo che c'era dentro dopo essere arrivata al terzo ingrediente dell'inci. Come tutti i "balsami" di quel genere. Che orrore schifidor.

Non avevo il mio solito balsamo e visto che la tinta insecchisce i capelli ed elettrizza i boccoli sono andata giù di super eco bio.
Ho preso un pò di miele liquido e l'ho sciolto in un pò d'acqua, poi l'ho spruzzato sui capelli. Effetto lucidante e anti crespo paura più fissante piega.
Poi ho preso una foglia della mia aloe vera l'ho preparata e ho piazzato una noce di gel su tutti i capelli. Appunto per l'effetto gel e l'idratazione.

Non ancora soddisfatta dell'effetto nutrimento ho deciso di esagerare e ho messo sulle punte un pò di burro di karitè.















Paura....


Che verrà fuori?

(Eliade, la mia pausa era pausa sinapsi!!!! Oggi tebeBimbaMinkiaEcoBio)


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dai dai dicci qual è il nome politically correct delle Bimbeminkia! :carneval: Girlpower? Cioè Community?


Grlpower è il top, con tutti i blog allegati.
ma fanno paura sul serio!

Poi youtube è il top.
Li vi si apre un mondo raccapricciante. Sul serio.
Tipo...

Non aprite quel video


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Vi comunico che ora mi sto facendo il plopping al capello. Dicono faccia miracoli per i ricci. Vi saprò dire fra...un ora.
> La tinta non so come è venuta, in quanto ho una maglietta in testa per il plopping.
> Ho buttato via il balsamo che c'era dentro dopo essere arrivata al terzo ingrediente dell'inci. Come tutti i "balsami" di quel genere. Che orrore schifidor.
> 
> ...



C'è sempre il negozio di parrucche ultima spiaggia.


Maurizio


----------



## geko (7 Luglio 2012)

Comunque Maurizio, lo sanno tutti come far felice una donna:


[video=youtube;wAakjGa9wrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAakjGa9wrc[/video]


:mrgreen:



Tebina, aspetto tuoi consigli in merito alle frangette sugli alluci. Ci ho già spalmato sopra l'aloe vera, pensavo a qualcosa di retrò, stile anni 80, ma il cotonato non mi piace molto... Le bimbeminkia che dicono a riguardo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Vi comunico che ora mi sto facendo il plopping al capello. Dicono faccia miracoli per i ricci. Vi saprò dire fra...un ora.
> La tinta non so come è venuta, in quanto ho una maglietta in testa per il plopping.
> Ho buttato via il balsamo che c'era dentro dopo essere arrivata al terzo ingrediente dell'inci. Come tutti i "balsami" di quel genere. Che orrore schifidor.
> 
> ...


Allora tebe qui ci sono un po' di cose che mi devi chiarire!
Che cazzo è il miele linquido??
Ilplopping....sono scettica! Allora io ho i ricci, capelli lunghi, sottilissimi e non tinti. Ho letto come effettuare questo ribattezzato popping...ma ci manca un particolare per me. Prima di mettere il gel (io uso la spuma o una crema anticrespo) devo spiccicarmeli i  capelli...non posso tenermi i nodi in capoccia!
Poi altra cosa, dice di lasciarli in posa per mezz'ora o anche 3 ore...ma a me dopo 15 minuti iniziano ad arruffarsi!

Tebina...principessina mia....me lo scrivi un post sulla cura dei capelli??
Flop flop...


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Comunque Maurizio, lo sanno tutti come far felice una donna:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;wAakjGa9wrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAakjGa9wrc[/video]
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Luglio 2012)

> Che verrà fuori?


Boh, però tra miele e burro m‘è venuta una mezza voglia di pancakes.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora tebe qui ci sono un po' di cose che mi devi chiarire!
> Che cazzo è il miele linquido??
> Ilplopping....sono scettica! Allora io ho i ricci, capelli lunghi, sottilissimi e non tinti. Ho letto come effettuare questo ribattezzato popping...ma ci manca un particolare per me. Prima di mettere il gel (io uso la spuma o una crema anticrespo) devo spiccicarmeli i  capelli...non posso tenermi i nodi in capoccia!
> Poi altra cosa, dice di lasciarli in posa per mezz'ora o anche 3 ore...ma a me dopo 15 minuti iniziano ad arruffarsi!
> ...


sui ricci non so come aiutarti....


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Comunque Maurizio, lo sanno tutti come far felice una donna:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;wAakjGa9wrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAakjGa9wrc[/video]
> ...



Hai ragione Geko,  tralasciando le borse, specialmente le Louis Vuitton

Maurizio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Purtroppo agli stilisti piace che rimanga la linearità dei loro abiti.
> 
> Maurizio


già


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sui ricci non so come aiutarti....


Sono la mia condanna....uff


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione Geko,  tralasciando le borse, specialmente le Louis Vuitton
> 
> Maurizio


Ecco l'eccezione che conferma la regola :carneval:
Baratterei una LV con questa Bayswater:
http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6120/7402/moreviews/

:up:


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sui ricci non so come aiutarti....



maschera henne naturale, yougurt bianco ed olio di argan o di lino (e acqua q.b.)


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ecco l'eccezione che conferma la regola :carneval:
> Baratterei una LV con questa Bayswater:
> http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c6120/7402/moreviews/
> 
> :up:



ma è uguale alla kelly!
(a me le LV non piacciono proprio...)


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è uguale alla kelly!
> (a me le LV non piacciono proprio...)


 meno costosa però e a me piacciono i brand inglesi


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

le LV non piacciono nemmeno a me!


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> meno costosa però e a me piacciono i brand inglesi


tipo?
io preferisco fendi, chloè e dior


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> tipo?
> io preferisco fendi, chloè e dior


alice temperley
stella mc cartney
burberry
just to name a few
:inlove:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è uguale alla kelly!
> (a me le LV non piacciono proprio...)


Dissento free...la kelly ha forme più nette:


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dissento free...la kelly ha forme più nette:
> View attachment 4929
> View attachment 4930



e c'hai raggggione!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> maschera henne naturale, yougurt bianco ed olio di argan o di lino (e acqua q.b.)



passi lo yogurt bianco (greco o no?) e anche l'olio e il lino...
Ma la maschera che marca la trovo?


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Ma perchè la Guess che v'ha fatto? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora tebe qui ci sono un po' di cose che mi devi chiarire!
> Che cazzo è il miele linquido??
> Ilplopping....sono scettica! Allora io ho i ricci, capelli lunghi, sottilissimi e non tinti. Ho letto come effettuare questo ribattezzato popping...ma ci manca un particolare per me. Prima di mettere il gel (io uso la spuma o una crema anticrespo) devo spiccicarmeli i  capelli...non posso tenermi i nodi in capoccia!
> Poi altra cosa, dice di lasciarli in posa per mezz'ora o anche 3 ore...ma a me dopo 15 minuti iniziano ad arruffarsi!
> ...



Io consiglierei olio di cocco purissimo per corpo e capelli...


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> alice temperley
> stella mc cartney
> burberry
> just to name a few
> :inlove:



mi dichiaro ignorante!:mrgreen:
a parte burberry, ma quei cacchio di scacchettoni non ti hanno stufato? a me si, ho una camicia e non la posso più vedere:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè la Guess che v'ha fatto? :mrgreen:


è... "troppa"...! l'esatto contrario di una mulberry


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> è... "troppa"...! l'esatto contrario di una mulberry



io invece le adoro! esattamente come le scarpe e i gioielli.... quando passo davanto ad un negozio guess mi stampo sulla vetrina :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> le LV non piacciono nemmeno a me!


Idem.


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi dichiaro ignorante!:mrgreen:
> a parte burberry, ma quei cacchio di scacchettoni non ti hanno stufato? a me si, ho una camicia e non la posso più vedere:mrgreen:


E' il loro tratto distintivo, penso che un guardaroba pieno stanchi ma un capo solo... dai..


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> passi lo yogurt bianco (greco o no?) e anche l'olio e il lino...
> Ma la maschera che marca la trovo?



nessuna maschera, vai in erboristeria e compri un sacchetto di henne naturale, ovvero che non dà colore
è una polvere che mischi con acqua e il resto
yougurt meglio cremoso, quello greco è un po' troppo "duro"


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè la Guess che v'ha fatto? :mrgreen:


 in linea generale non mi piace...perché ha sempre il marchio troppo esposto...


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io consiglierei olio di cocco purissimo per corpo e capelli...


E dove lo compro? che marca?
Qual'è l'effetto?


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> in linea generale non mi piace...perché ha sempre il marchio troppo esposto...



a me si....


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> nessuna maschera, vai in erboristeria e compri un sacchetto di henne naturale, ovvero che non dà colore
> è una polvere che mischi con acqua e il resto
> yougurt meglio cremoso, quello greco è un po' troppo "duro"


E le quantità?
L'olio qualche goccia?
Senti ma che effetto fa sui capelli?


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a me si....


hihihihihi


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E le quantità?
> L'olio qualche goccia?
> Senti ma che effetto fa sui capelli?


l'effetto è lucidante e molto nutriente
allora, metti in una ciotola 3/4 pugni di hennè, aggiungi l'acqua, 3/4 cucchiai di yougurt e un po' d'olio, dipende dai capelli che hai, perchè l'hennè tende a seccare un po' e quindi se hai i capelli un po' secchi è meglio abbondare con gli altri ingredienti
si può aggiungere anche il miele, ma io non mi trovo bene, non so dirti il perchè!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> l'effetto è lucidante e molto nutriente
> allora, metti in una ciotola 3/4 pugni di hennè, aggiungi l'acqua, 3/4 cucchiai di yougurt e un po' d'olio, dipende dai capelli che hai, perchè l'hennè tende a seccare un po' e quindi se hai i capelli un po' secchi è meglio abbondare con gli altri ingredienti
> si può aggiungere anche il miele, ma io non mi trovo bene, non so dirti il perchè!


Perfetto...i miei capelli tendono ad essere piuttosto grassi! 
prima o dopo lo shampoo?


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> hihihihihi
> 
> View attachment 4931
> 
> View attachment 4932


:dollari:
:dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari::dollari:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E dove lo compro? che marca?
> Qual'è l'effetto?


Io l'ho prendo in erboristeria ..
Rende la pelle a capelli morbidi e lucenti...Ha un effetto molto idratante e nutriente...
ritarda l'invecchiamento della pelle ...


La marca e quella dell'erboristeria ...


----------



## free (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perfetto...i miei capelli tendono ad essere piuttosto grassi!
> prima o dopo lo shampoo?



ops, scusa, sono un disastro:mrgreen:
prima dello shampoo, e tienila su anche un'ora, mezz'ora minimo! un paio di volte al mese
l'hennè naturale fa molto bene ai capelli, e se li hai sottili te li irrobustisce


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Comunque Maurizio, lo sanno tutti come far felice una donna:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;wAakjGa9wrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAakjGa9wrc[/video]
> ...


Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooo, che anni 80!!!!!!!

Sei troppo out!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quella non la voglio neanche vedere, non è chic :unhappy:
> E' giusto che la usi "lui" tutto il tempo, senza farsi vedere mentre mi fa felice con un bel viaggio di una settimana a Londra per una full immersion di shopping sfrenato :sonar:


Allora non basta una ... forse due "gold" con valore di complessivamente 12.000 Euro


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora tebe qui ci sono un po' di cose che mi devi chiarire!
> Che cazzo è il miele linquido??
> Ilplopping....sono scettica! Allora io ho i ricci, capelli lunghi, sottilissimi e non tinti. Ho letto come effettuare questo ribattezzato popping...ma ci manca un particolare per me. Prima di mettere il gel (io uso la spuma o una crema anticrespo) devo spiccicarmeli i  capelli...non posso tenermi i nodi in capoccia!
> Poi altra cosa, dice di lasciarli in posa per mezz'ora o anche 3 ore...ma a me dopo 15 minuti iniziano ad arruffarsi!
> ...


Il miele liquido è quello...liquido, non cristallizzato.
Il millefiori intendo, che si scioglie molto bene nell'acqua.

per quanto riguarda il plopping...a me fa cagare. Ho provato in tutti i modi ma sui miei ricci fa un effetto boccoli al vento incazzati. 
per me. Bocciato.
E ho ho tenuto in posa mezz'ora, un ora e infine tre ore. Niente.

Il post...Intanto se hai i capelli ricci e usi prodotti per capelli ricci....sarà un disastro annunciato.
Guarda dentro il tuo anticrespo (che sono ANNI che non uso)  es e nei primi tre, quattro posti c'è qualcosa che finisce per ONE o XANE......






paura......(idem nelle creme. ma li io le casso a prescindere se i suddetti sono bei primi 10 posti)
nemme creme corpo poi, basta che ci siano e vomito.
Lasciandole li ovviamente.


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io consiglierei olio di cocco purissimo per corpo e capelli...


L'olio di cocco, quello vero alimentare, lucida la pelle ma non è un olio che abbia qualche beneficio apprezzabile se non puramente estetico.
Idem per i capelli.
Il burro di Karitè per esempio sui capelli e sul corpo è l'ideale, perchè è una cera ed è pure antirughe.
Con qualche goccia di olio di germe di grano è pure eleasticizzante e rassodante.
Ottimo anche per i capelli.

Tutto questo che dico è stato sperimentato da me...da anni.
Ormai sono qualcosa come 5 anni che ho avuto la svolta eco bio.

E la mia pelle ringrazia ogni giorno.
Capelli compresi.
Ormai il mio riccio è un piacere averlo.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parlo di ragazze dai 20 ai 30 che si tengono in forma, anche perchè  ne ho 33 di quali dovrei parlare?
> 
> Maurizio



tu puoi parlare di chi ti pare maurizio, io quando parlo di uomini non mi rivolgo col pensiero all immagine di questi, costruita ad hoc, per fare di me un migliore consumatore ma all interiorità di questi.


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io l'ho prendo in erboristeria ..
> Rende la pelle a capelli morbidi e lucenti...Ha un effetto molto idratante e nutriente...
> ritarda l'invecchiamento della pelle ...
> 
> ...


Guarda l'inci. Non fidarti MAI.
E l'olio di cocco NON ha proprietà anti age per nulla.
E' un olio "vuoto"


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque le scarpe taccate sono belle in qualunque donna...La differenza è nel come vengono portate


 bollo verde.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa?
> Mia moglie tra i suoi studi è modellista e sarta...
> Spiace deluderti, ma nella sartoria femminile classica, non esiste la taglia 40.
> Si dà per dato assodato che essere donna adulta nella media, significa avere almeno la 44.
> Le altre taglie sono per le ragazzine...


olà


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi deludi affatto se parli di sartoria classica, anche perchè sotto questo nome la maggior parte delle volte si nasconde
> extra large oversize taglie forti,
> Mentre se parliamo di abiti di moda o addirittura pronto moda sarà difficile trovare al di sopra della 44, accompagno spesso delle amiche a fare shopping, mi piace molto di più spogliarle, ma so consigliarle molto bene nel vestire.
> 
> ...


 ma che minchia dici, mia madre lavora per Sarli, e quando si parla di sartoria non ci si riferisce a quello che hai sparato. 


Vorrai dire semmai, che le misure  sartoriali sono pensate e confezionate con maggior attenzione  alle forme.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops, scusa, sono un disastro:mrgreen:
> prima dello shampoo, e tienila su anche un'ora, mezz'ora minimo! un paio di volte al mese
> l'hennè naturale fa molto bene ai capelli, e se li hai sottili te li irrobustisce


Segnato!!!!
Devo provare...in settimana cerco di reperire gli ingredienti!

Senti ma...quando costa questa henne?


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Segnato!!!!
> Devo provare...in settimana cerco di reperire gli ingredienti!
> 
> Senti ma...quando costa questa henne?


Costa poco Eliade, tre o quattro euro.
Va a peso


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Il miele liquido è quello...liquido, non cristallizzato.
> Il millefiori intendo, che si scioglie molto bene nell'acqua.
> 
> per quanto riguarda il plopping...a me fa cagare. Ho provato in tutti i modi ma sui miei ricci fa un effetto boccoli al vento incazzati.
> ...


-One non c'è, ma -XANE si...ma non ai primi posti, al 12°:unhappy:
Dici che devi buttare tutto? Anche la spuma? :unhappy:
Niente plopping allora...


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Costa poco Eliade, tre o quattro euro.
> Va a peso


In erboristeria eh...
Devo girare un po', perché una volte ce n'era una vicino casa..ma non se se c'è ancora.

Altrimenti c'è l'erbolario o eroboristerie d'italia o bottega verde. Boh.


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> -One non c'è, ma -XANE si...ma non ai primi posti, al 12°:unhappy:
> Dici che devi buttare tutto? Anche la spuma? :unhappy:
> Niente plopping allora...


La spuma almeno senza l'alcol ai primi posti...almeno...

No, non buttare via tutto...fare la disintossicazione siliconi e vari petrolati che ci sono dentro i prodotti per i ricci è un viaggio all'inferno che solo se sei motivata puoi fare.
Non sto scherzando.
Per sei mesi ho tenuto i capelli legati e poi....LA LUCE!!!!!!

Comunque se mi posti il nome dei tuoi prodotti, vado a cercarmi l'inci e ti dico cosa ti stai mettendo sui capelli.....

Appena ho tempo ti posto un pò di prodotti da super insospettabili che invece vanno benissimo e nessuno praticamente è per i capelli ricci.

Tanto per dirne una.
Io usavo panthen o diavolo si scrive, la linea ricci ovviamente.



Mamma. Mia.


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> La spuma almeno senza l'alcol ai primi posti...almeno...
> 
> No, non buttare via tutto...fare la disintossicazione siliconi e vari petrolati che ci sono dentro i prodotti per i ricci è un viaggio all'inferno che solo se sei motivata puoi fare.
> Non sto scherzando.
> ...


tebe mi stai mettendo paura.... :scared:


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tebe mi stai mettendo paura.... :scared:


Anche tu...postami gli inci dei tuoi cazzo di prodottini...anche quelli che ti spalmi sulla pelle che ti spiego due cose....
(risata satanica)


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Anche tu...postami gli inci dei tuoi cazzo di prodottini...anche quelli che ti spalmi sulla pelle che ti spiego due cose....
> (risata satanica)



.........vabbè....poi te lo dico.....


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Scusate ma... Chi cazzo se ne frega del numerino scritto dentro i jeans, il reggiseno o le scarpe?
> 
> Una donna è bella quando è... Bella. No? La bellezza è fatta di tutto un insieme di caratteristiche, quali linee, toni, proporzioni, espressioni, movimenti, sfumature che coi numeri non hanno niente a che vedere.
> 
> In televisione appaiono tante di quelle ragazze bellissime strafighissime e plasticosissime da risultare, in definitiva, del tutto scialbe. Una così potrei sbatterla in copertina, forse, ma di certo non contro un muro. IMHO!


Geko, vuoi sposarmi?


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> La spuma almeno senza l'alcol ai primi posti...almeno...
> 
> No, non buttare via tutto...fare la disintossicazione siliconi e vari petrolati che ci sono dentro i prodotti per i ricci è un viaggio all'inferno che solo se sei motivata puoi fare.
> Non sto scherzando.
> ...


Allora, 
La crema anticrespo è la sunsilk mossi e ricci. Questa:
http://www.spesain.it/foto/sunsilkcremamossi_001.jpg 
Poi la spuma nivea hair care flexible curls extra forte (4): http://www.yopi.de/image/prod_pics/178/e/178145.jpg
Oppure Malizia x-style (quella al centro): http://www.tamtamofferte.com/imgs/prodotti/41409.jpg

Shampoo dipende alcuni sono:
Palmolive long & shine:http://www.verzorgmarket.nl/contents/media/palmolive shampoo long-shine 400ml 2.49.jpg
palmolive
Nivea per capelli grassi
fructis tipo questo http://www.palmastore.it/images/PALMA17166-1.jpg

Balsamo http://www.risparmionesovico.com/gallery/balsamo-gaia.jpg
Oppure in nivea abbinato allo shampoo.


:scared::scared:


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora,
> La crema anticrespo è la sunsilk mossi e ricci. Questa:
> http://www.spesain.it/foto/sunsilkcremamossi_001.jpg
> Poi la spuma nivea hair care flexible curls extra forte (4): http://www.yopi.de/image/prod_pics/178/e/178145.jpg
> ...



crema sunsilk......non la metterei sui miei capelli nemmeno fosse l'ultima cosa al mondo.
E' piena di "untumi" e di siliconi.
Non metterla sulle cute.
Tanti conservanti.
Credo ti appesantisca mooooooolto i capelli, è talmente filmante che ti "cera" i capelli. E' quello l'effetto anticrespo.
A soffoco. Te li sigilla praticamente.

Poi vediamo il resto


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora,
> La crema anticrespo è la sunsilk mossi e ricci. Questa:
> http://www.spesain.it/foto/sunsilkcremamossi_001.jpg
> Poi la spuma nivea hair care flexible curls extra forte (4): http://www.yopi.de/image/prod_pics/178/e/178145.jpg
> ...


Spuma nivea promossa


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Anche tu...postami gli inci dei tuoi cazzo di prodottini...anche quelli che ti spalmi sulla pelle che ti spiego due cose....
> (risata satanica)


Sulla pelle uso spesso questa della cleò: http://www.e-barty.it/e-barty2/serv...eName=000_2947.jpg&fileContentType=image/jpeg
Oppure l'altra versione:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_W5us4dzUDac/TERMPSPuzrI/AAAAAAAAAkA/t3un6iVyblw/s1600/IMG_1801.JPG
oppure della venus crema corpo nutriente.
una volta ho usato anche questa: http://www.acquistodiretto.it/images/immagini_acqua_sapone/3574660133899_1.jpg

Per le mani, cera di cupra http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-TPndyeyb3yY/T7QOgbbx_kI/AAAAAAAAAMY/fmVM506p9Y4/s1600/p-17839-01.jpg

Per il viso, di sera venus crema da notte http://www.lamarinellashop.it/public/shop/0288.jpg
Di giorno una della bottega verde: http://bottegaverde.it/img_prodotti/extrabig/114879.jpg


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora,
> La crema anticrespo è la sunsilk mossi e ricci. Questa:
> http://www.spesain.it/foto/sunsilkcremamossi_001.jpg
> Poi la spuma nivea hair care flexible curls extra forte (4): http://www.yopi.de/image/prod_pics/178/e/178145.jpg
> ...


Il fructis per i capelli grassi...bah...non è proprio delicato...anzi...
Per la forfora devi scegliere uno shampoo più delicato di questo non necessariamente anti forfora, poi io per esempio uso Garnier ultra dolce mango e fiori di tiarè se non sbaglio ma non ne sono sicura. Non guardo mai le marche, comunque...delicatissimo e non ho nemmeno mai bisogno del balsamo o della crema.
Anzi...ormai non li compro nemmeno più.
Poi prendi dell'equilibra il gel di aloe. E' sui sette eueo e dopo esserti lavata i capelli prendi una noce di gel e lo massaggi sulla cute.
Fra un mese mi dirai, sempre che la tua forfora sia normale


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Spuma nivea promossa


Alè!


Tebina ha detto:


> crema sunsilk......non la metterei sui miei capelli nemmeno fosse l'ultima cosa al mondo.
> E' piena di "untumi" e di siliconi.
> Non metterla sulle cute.
> Tanti conservanti.
> ...


Li, lo sento che sono più pensati dopo. Beh non mi aspettavo un prodotto miracoloso senza qualche trucchetto.
Ma perché che altro effetto anticrespo c'è?

comunque non la metto sempre, infatti quella boccettina ce l'ho da almeno un anno...


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sulla pelle uso spesso questa della cleò: http://www.e-barty.it/e-barty2/serv...eName=000_2947.jpg&fileContentType=image/jpeg
> Oppure l'altra versione:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_W5us4dzUDac/TERMPSPuzrI/AAAAAAAAAkA/t3un6iVyblw/s1600/IMG_1801.JPG
> oppure della venus crema corpo nutriente.
> ...


madonna Eliade....
Non hai problemi di secchezza corpo  con quelle creme?
E la cera di cupra mani....paura...è un concentrato di petrolati, robe brutte e super unte.
Lo vedo dall'inci...

Ma non ti secca pure questa?
Non fa nulla se non occludere e dare un effetto emoliente ma niente di ristrutturante, nutriente, idranate.
Una cippa...

Se la usi da molto dovresti avere la pelle delle mani sempre secca...se non la metti regolarmente


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perfetto...i miei capelli tendono ad essere piuttosto grassi!
> prima o dopo lo shampoo?


Eliade, anch'io ho i capelli grassi. Li ho anche lunghi e assolutamente non trattati in alcun modo: nè tinte, nè permanenti, nè lisciature. Alla fine ho risolto lavandoli un giorno sì e uno no. Tutti mi dicono che non fa bene, ma io me ne frego, mi sento a posto così. Li ho ancora attaccati alla testa


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Il fructis per i capelli grassi...bah...non è proprio delicato...anzi...
> Per la forfora devi scegliere uno shampoo più delicato di questo non necessariamente anti forfora, poi io per esempio uso Garnier ultra dolce mango e fiori di tiarè se non sbaglio ma non ne sono sicura. Non guardo mai le marche, comunque...delicatissimo e non ho nemmeno mai bisogno del balsamo o della crema.
> Anzi...ormai non li compro nemmeno più.
> *Poi prendi dell'equilibra il gel di aloe. E' sui sette eueo e dopo esserti lavata i capelli prendi una noce di gel e lo massaggi sulla cute.*
> Fra un mese mi dirai, sempre che la tua forfora sia normale


Segnato!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> madonna Eliade....
> Non hai problemi di secchezza corpo  con quelle creme?
> E la cera di cupra mani....paura...è un concentrato di petrolati, robe brutte e super unte.
> Lo vedo dall'inci...
> ...


No, proprio le mani no.
E che ne so, sarà il grasso mio che fa da contro parte...magari su di me ha effetto snellente! :carneval:


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alè!
> 
> Li, lo sento che sono più pensati dopo. Beh non mi aspettavo un prodotto miracoloso senza qualche trucchetto.
> Ma perché che altro effetto anticrespo c'è?
> ...


Il crespo, un minimo, i capelli ricci ce l'hanno sempre. Ma un minimo.
Fa parte dell'idratazione mancante quindi per limitare l'effetto crespo devi idratare e nutrire.
Quella crema sigilla e alla lunga rende opachi, spenti e sempre più crespi i capelli.
Come fanno tutti i siliconi.

Ti preparerò un piano beauty "tranquillo"...a costi assolutamente contenuti e con risultati che non avresti immaginato.
Ad un quarto di quello che spendi ora.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eliade, anch'io ho i capelli grassi. Li ho anche lunghi e assolutamente non trattati in alcun modo: nè tinte, nè permanenti, nè lisciature. Alla fine ho risolto lavandoli un giorno sì e uno no. Tutti mi dicono che non fa bene, ma io me ne frego, mi sento a posto così. Li ho ancora attaccati alla testa


Eh ma sai che è, anche io facevo così...
Ma i capelli miei iniziano a diradarsi poi, perché dopo lo shampoo devo spiccicarli per forza. Tira oggi, tira dopo domani...il dermatologo mi ha proibito di lavarmeli così spesso, massimo due volte a settimana. 
Son rimasta traumatizzata così tanto....


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Il crespo, un minimo, i capelli ricci ce l'hanno sempre. Ma un minimo.
> Fa parte dell'idratazione mancante quindi per limitare l'effetto crespo devi idratare e nutrire.
> Quella crema sigilla e alla lunga rende opachi, spenti e sempre più crespi i capelli.
> Come fanno tutti i siliconi.
> ...


Guarda che i miei sono tipo questi, quando non li asciugo col phon professionale e senza diffusore:
http://www.guidaprodotti.com/immagini/capelli-crespi.jpg
però più lungi e un po' più pieni...

Prepara tutto sensei!


PS tebe ma non ti secca ogni volta rispondere alle domande per scrivere da non registrata? Non fai prima a loggarti?


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh ma sai che è, anche io facevo così...
> Ma i capelli miei iniziano a diradarsi poi, perché dopo lo shampoo devo spiccicarli per forza. Tira oggi, tira dopo domani...*il dermatologo mi ha proibito di lavarmeli così spesso*, massimo due volte a settimana.
> Son rimasta traumatizzata così tanto....


Lo credo 

Io non curo molto i miei capelli... non vado dalla parrucchiera da secoli e uso la piastra fai da te. Però per me è fondamentale sentirli puliti. E quindi ho capito che non c'è altro modo che lavarli quasi quotidianamente


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh ma sai che è, anche io facevo così...
> Ma i capelli miei iniziano a diradarsi poi, perché dopo lo shampoo devo spiccicarli per forza. Tira oggi, tira dopo domani...il dermatologo mi ha proibito di lavarmeli così spesso, massimo due volte a settimana.
> Son rimasta traumatizzata così tanto....


Ma puoi lavarteli senza shampoo.
La cute deve essere pulita, altro che.
Hai provato con la farina?
Non ridere.
Prova e poi mi dici.
Prendi della farina, quella di ceci per me è la migliore.
Fai una pappetta liquida e la spalmi in testa come un balsamo emassaggi soprattutto sulla cute. Qualche minuto perchè a dfifferenza degli shmapoo che lavano chimicamente qui lavi meccanicamente senza togliere la tua protezione naturale.
Poi sciacqui tutto.
Prova a fare questo
Due volte il lavaggio con shampoo e in messo lavaggio con la farina e poi gel aloe...


----------



## geko (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Geko, vuoi sposarmi?



Prima devi superare il _crash test_! :diavoletto:


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Peccato Eliade tu non abiti qui...
Lo sai che una volta al mese con le mie amichette che ormai ho convertito (non hai idea degli sms che mi mandano quando devono comprare qualcosa di nuovo... ci facciamo le serate beauty eco bio e non hai idea...
Altro che spa.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo credo
> 
> Io non curo molto i miei capelli... non vado dalla parrucchiera da secoli e uso la piastra fai da te. Però per me è fondamentale sentirli puliti. E quindi ho capito che non c'è altro modo che lavarli quasi quotidianamente


Ti sono vicina!!!

Il mio standard è questo: 
Sabato si lavano! 
Domenica vabè sto a casa, chi se ne frega di come stanno i capelli.
Lunedì, ahia...cerchiamo di dare volume. In caso di emergenza pacchetta lega capelli ed è fatta!
Martedì coda di cavallo.
Mercoledì coda di cavallo + treccia...e la sera finalmente si lavano!
Giovediì, venerdì e sabato si ripetono le cose di lunedì, martedì e mercoledì.

:carneval:


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Prima devi superare il _crash test_! :diavoletto:


:bleble:


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che i miei sono tipo questi, quando non li asciugo col phon professionale e senza diffusore:
> http://www.guidaprodotti.com/immagini/capelli-crespi.jpg
> però più lungi e un po' più pieni...
> 
> ...


Anche io ad un certo punto della vita li avevo così.


Ora sono un ricordo.

Fidati.
Alla peggio non succede niente ma...risparmi.

Non hai idea delle vaccate che scrivono...

Non posso loggarmi...sono a rischio sgamo


----------



## geko (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> :bleble:



Non ti piacciono i muri? iange: Vorrà dire che troveremo un altro piano.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Peccato Eliade tu non abiti qui...
> Lo sai che una volta al mese con le mie amichette che ormai ho convertito (non hai idea degli sms che mi mandano quando devono comprare qualcosa di nuovo... ci facciamo le serate beauty eco bio e non hai idea...
> Altro che spa.


Non sei la prima che me lo dice...


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti sono vicina!!!
> 
> Il mio standard è questo:
> Sabato si lavano!
> ...


Mi sono stancata solo a leggerti!

Troppo impegnativo, preferisco crogiolarmi nella mia compulsione a lavare


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non ti piacciono i muri? iange: Vorrà dire che troveremo un altro piano.


Non mi piacciono i test!

I muri vanno benissimo


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ma puoi lavarteli senza shampoo.
> La cute deve essere pulita, altro che.
> Hai provato con la farina?
> Non ridere.
> ...


Mi credi se ti dico che è la prima volta che sento nominare la farina di ceci?  

Ma sei sicura che risciacquando si levi via?
Non è che mi cresce la pizza in capoccia?


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sei la prima che me lo dice...


Perchè funziona davvero.

E' solo una forma mentale e quando te ne liberi sei a cavallo.
E io sono la migliore pubblicità per l 'eco bio, non in senso di "bellezza"  ma in senso proprio di risultati a rughe, elasticizzazione, compatezza.

E capelli.
I migliori risultati li ho avuti con loro. Un miracolo.
(tanto che anche Mattia si è convertito dopo che mi ha preso per il culo anni. Ora è più integralista di me. Ferma e cazzia anche le signore al super davanti ai prodotti.... e io faccio finta di non conoscerlo. Cosa che in genere è lui che fa finta di non conoscere me...)


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sono stancata solo a leggerti!
> 
> Troppo impegnativo, preferisco crogiolarmi nella mia compulsione a lavare


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Anche io ad un certo punto della vita li avevo così.
> 
> 
> Ora sono un ricordo.
> ...


Azz...



cooomunque sono tutta orecci e occi sensei!


----------



## geko (7 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i test!
> 
> I muri vanno benissimo


Ah già, di solito le verifiche le fai tu! Su su, ogni tanto uno switch ci sta, sono certo che si tratterà solo di una formalità.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> *Perchè funziona davvero.*
> 
> E' solo una forma mentale e quando te ne liberi sei a cavallo.
> E io sono la migliore pubblicità per l 'eco bio, non in senso di "bellezza"  ma in senso proprio di risultati a rughe, elasticizzazione, compatezza.
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Oddio che macchiette che siete!!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ahahahahah Ma noooo, intendo non sei la prima che mi dice "peccato che non abiti qua" XD


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi credi se ti dico che è la prima volta che sento nominare la farina di ceci?
> 
> Ma sei sicura che risciacquando si levi via?
> Non è che mi cresce la pizza in capoccia?


Ma certo che si riasciacqua.
Sono anni che la uso dai!
Non consiglio mai qualcosa che non abbia sperimentato a fondo!

Puoi usare qualsiasi farina l'importante è che siano..."grasse".
La 00 non va bene.

Poi...fai un peeling al cuioi capelluto con zucchero e olio leggero tipo quello per friggere.
Il topo sarebbe karitè o germe di grano.
Mandorle dolci è comedogenico alla grande e non mi piace. Troppo pesante.

Poi scrubba delicatamente la testa per qualche minuto e lavi i capelli. Quando fai questo non con la farina.

Lo zucchero toglie cellule morte e rilascia un sacco di cosine buone per la pelle e nutre pure.
mai scrub con il sale.

E anzi..lo scrub zucchero se vuoi una pelle da favola per una serata tromba....

Prendi della panna da cucina, e ci metti dentro zucchero poi ti scrubbi ben bene.
Poi ti fai un bagno  e appena fuori dall'acqua senz a asciugarti ti spalmi un olio qualsiasi addosso e poi ti asciughi.



Mi saprai dire cosa sarà la tua pelle.
Altro che creme comprate..
tzè

Funziona pure come anti peli incarniti


----------



## geko (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi credi se ti dico che è la prima volta che sento nominare la farina di ceci?
> 
> Ma sei sicura che risciacquando si levi via?
> Non è che mi cresce la pizza in capoccia?



Gnam! Che buona la farinata di Vesima...


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ah già, di solito le verifiche le fai tu! Su su, ogni tanto uno switch ci sta, *sono certo che si tratterà solo di una formalità.*


Puoi giurarci! Sono perfettamente collaudata


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Gnam! Che buona la farinata di Vesima...


da buona piemontese incrociata con un ligure.
Faccio una farinata che te la sogni


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Gnam! Che buona la farinata di Vesima...


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ma certo che si riasciacqua.
> Sono anni che la uso dai!
> Non consiglio mai qualcosa che non abbia sperimentato a fondo!
> 
> ...


 :rotfl:
panna da cucina e zucchero per serate tromb...qua rischio che mi prende a morsi se non mi sciacquo bene! :scared:

lo scrubs allo zucchero l'avevo già sentito, ma mai provato.
Dunque vediamo se ho capito bene. Shampoo una volta si e una no, nella volta si usare la farina. Nella volta si usare lo scrubs per il cuoio capelluto. 

E poi lo scrubs corpo una volta a settimana.


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

E senti un po' tebe, per il corpo che si usa come sapone?
Io per il viso uso il sapone scrubs e il tonico della yves rocher, quello all'aloe per le imperfezioni.
Per il corpo un neutromed, tipo questo http://images.style.it/interactive/...25h-425w-2010.07.19.16.44.55.1902990_base.jpg


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> panna da cucina e zucchero per serate tromb...qua rischio che mi prende a morsi se non mi sciacquo bene! :scared:
> 
> lo scrubs allo zucchero l'avevo già sentito, ma mai provato.
> ...


nella settimana prova a lavarti i capelli 3 volte.
La prima shampoo, la seconda farina, la terza shampoo.
Nella volta farina scrub zucchero alla testa.


E si.
Scrub corpo una volta alla settimana.
Poi se lo vuoi fare deciso, ma non in estate se prendi il sole, spremici dentro succo di arancia e lascia tutto sulla pelle per 5 minuti, dopo avere scrubbato.
E poi prima di asciugarti olio sulla pelle bagnata e asciughi


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E senti un po' tebe, per il corpo che si usa come sapone?
> Io per il viso uso il sapone scrubs e il tonico della yves rocher, quello all'aloe per le imperfezioni.
> Per il corpo un neutromed, tipo questo http://images.style.it/interactive/...25h-425w-2010.07.19.16.44.55.1902990_base.jpg


Allora...sui bagno schiuma e sapone corpo liberi tutti.
A parte due doccia schiuma orridi che uso solo per togliermi tutti gli acrilati e i petrolati delle creme solari a protezione 50 che uso ( e solo quei due schifidor tolgono tanto sono aggressivi nonostante siano venduti come "delicati") poi non guardo.
Stanno talmente poco sulla pelle che lì uso solo il mio olfatto nella scelta, evitando accuratamente di guardare cosa c'è dentro.

Comunque per il viso uso....


No non te lo dico.
Rideresti....
Mi rendo conto ora che dall'esterno sembro una matta.


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

*Tebe*

Cosa nei pensi dei bagnoschiuma Yves Rocher? :singleeye:


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cosa nei pensi dei bagnoschiuma Yves Rocher? :singleeye:


Nulla. Non li conosco e non so che ingredienti hanno.
Non tutti sono uguali. In ogni linea c'è qualcosa di orrido (per me) e qualcosa di ottimo (per tutti).

Sui bagno schiuma poi non metto becco, vengono lavati via subito quindi...
Solo sui balsami corpo guardo gli inci, perchè quelli stanno sulla pelle di più, quindi...leggo!
( e fanno schifo tutti)


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> N
> ( e fanno schifo tutti)


A mio parere eh?
E anche quello della mia pelle



(che vi ricordo Man dice essere la più morbida mai toccata...mio eroe...)


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Nulla. Non li conosco e non so che ingredienti hanno.
> Non tutti sono uguali. In ogni linea c'è qualcosa di orrido (per me) e qualcosa di ottimo (per tutti).
> 
> Sui bagno schiuma poi non metto becco, vengono lavati via subito quindi...
> ...


Faccio bene io a non mettermi mai niente creme addosso... per pigrizia 
Ma tanto la pelle bianca liscia e morbida ce l'ho come a 18 anni, per fortuna.... campo di rendita, ecco:lipstick:


----------



## tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> campo di rendita, ecco:lipstick:


Ancora per poco


----------



## Tebina (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ancora per poco


ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ancora per poco


:bleble:
Tié! 


 :canna:


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2012)

io penso che comincio a lavarmi con panna, zucchero e farine varie il mio cane me se magna... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Allora...sui bagno schiuma e sapone corpo liberi tutti.
> A parte due doccia schiuma orridi che uso solo per togliermi tutti gli acrilati e i petrolati delle creme solari a protezione 50 che uso ( e solo quei due schifidor tolgono tanto sono aggressivi nonostante siano venduti come "delicati") poi non guardo.
> Stanno talmente poco sulla pelle che lì uso solo il mio olfatto nella scelta, evitando accuratamente di guardare cosa c'è dentro.
> 
> ...


Nono, dimmi dimmi principessa! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io penso che comincio a lavarmi con panna, zucchero e farine varie il mio cane me se magna... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' quello che dico io!!!!
No dico te lo immagini, serata tromb, io entro in auto con un profumo di panna e zucchero...e a lui vien voglia di zucchero filato?


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> nella settimana prova a lavarti i capelli 3 volte.
> La prima shampoo, la seconda farina, la terza shampoo.
> Nella volta farina scrub zucchero alla testa.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, ora è chiaro...più o meno.
non ricordo (mi sono un attimino confusa ) lo scrubs prima o dopo la farina?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops, scusa, sono un disastro:mrgreen:
> prima dello shampoo, e tienila su anche un'ora, mezz'ora minimo! un paio di volte al mese
> l'*hennè naturale fa molto bene ai capelli*, e se li hai sottili te li irrobustisce


confermo. soprattutto quello tendente al nero


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' quello che dico io!!!!
> No dico te lo immagini, serata tromb, io entro in auto con un profumo di panna e zucchero...e a lui vien voglia di zucchero filato?


:risata: no non ce la posso fare.... :rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Allora...sui bagno schiuma e sapone corpo liberi tutti.
> A parte due doccia schiuma orridi che uso solo per togliermi tutti gli acrilati e i petrolati delle creme solari a protezione 50 che uso ( e solo quei due schifidor tolgono tanto sono aggressivi nonostante siano venduti come "delicati") poi non guardo.
> Stanno talmente poco sulla pelle che lì uso solo il mio olfatto nella scelta, evitando accuratamente di guardare cosa c'è dentro.
> 
> ...



ma che metti in faccia Tebe?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che metti in faccia Tebe?:mrgreen:



non fare domande di cui è pericoloso conoscere la risposta :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non fare domande di cui è pericoloso conoscere la risposta :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non fare domande di cui è pericoloso conoscere la risposta :mrgreen:


Infatti.
Vi dico solo che è una cosa bianca.
Insospettabile come struccante naturale. Pieno di vitamine. E abbinato all'olio strucca pure il mascara resistente all'acqua.
mmmmhhhhh....si può anche...bere...mangiare....certo...non piace a tutti ma sulla pelle è.....





























Il latte, cretine





:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2012)

cleopatra faceva il bagno nel latte ... dilettante! lo sanno tutti gli uomini :rotfl:

sono però le donne a fare speculazioni sul tipo di latte ... magari di capra :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Vi dico solo che è una cosa bianca.
> Insospettabile come struccante naturale. Pieno di vitamine. E abbinato all'olio strucca pure il mascara resistente all'acqua.
> mmmmhhhhh....si può anche...bere...mangiare....certo...non piace a tutti ma sulla pelle è.....
> ...



ma sei in  fase kreti pure oggi???


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> cleopatra faceva il bagno nel latte ... dilettante! lo sanno tutti gli uomini :rotfl:
> 
> sono però le donne a fare speculazioni sul tipo di latte ... magari di capra :rotfl: :rotfl:



ma non era Poppea?
o forse entrambe!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non era Poppea?
> o forse entrambe!


Tutte e due e usavano anche il miele, riguardo il latte capra o asina 

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non era Poppea?
> o forse entrambe!


Entrambe.


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata: no non ce la posso fare.... :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Vi dico solo che è una cosa bianca.
> Insospettabile come struccante naturale. Pieno di vitamine. E abbinato all'olio strucca pure il mascara resistente all'acqua.
> mmmmhhhhh....si può anche...bere...mangiare....certo...non piace a tutti ma sulla pelle è.....
> ...


Lo avevo sospettato! 
Come lo abbini all'olio?


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo avevo sospettato!
> Come lo abbini all'olio?


Lo abbini come un normale bifasico che compri.
prendi un dito di olio e un dito abbondante di latte e poi scuoti. Quando sono "amalgamati" metti sul cotone e togli il mascara e il resto del trucco.

personalmente prima uso l'olio da solo (di ricino che rinforza le ciglia, allungato con l'olys perchè il ricino è densissimo da solo) e poi dopo passo il latte.

Non ho mai più avuto irritazioni da struccanti e il mio contorno occhi è molto. Molto felice.

Sul resto della faccia in genere latte. Senza olio.

dai Eliade, apri una pagina sul tuo blog con tutte le domande e ti rispondo.
Ti racconto anche dei fantastici pregi di una crema antirughe corpo e viso alla vitamina c...:mrgreen: a costo...zero!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non fare domande di cui è pericoloso conoscere la risposta :mrgreen:


Cioè della serie...
Ma caro sei così allegro stasera ti sei fatto qualcuna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè della serie...
> Ma caro sei così allegro stasera ti sei fatto qualcuna?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


più o meno! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> più o meno! :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:


Eh ma mia cara...mi sono fatto furbo...
Difronte a certe domande di guardo da sotto e con certi occhi ti faccio la domanda...
Secondo teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....uno sfigato come meeeeeeeeeeeeee?
E rido sotto i baffi...e penso a sta musica qua...

[video=youtube;nGfWVh98p2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGfWVh98p2g[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ho letto tuttel le risposte, ma...

a me sembra parecchio contento pure lui!


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dai Eliade, apri una pagina sul tuo blog con tutte le domande e ti rispondo.
> Ti racconto anche dei fantastici pregi di una crema antirughe corpo e viso alla vitamina c...:mrgreen: a costo...zero!


va bene...ho capito!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> L'olio di cocco, quello vero alimentare, lucida la pelle ma non è un olio che abbia qualche beneficio apprezzabile se non puramente estetico.
> Idem per i capelli.
> Il burro di Karitè per esempio sui capelli e sul corpo è l'ideale, perchè è una cera ed è pure antirughe.
> Con qualche goccia di olio di germe di grano è pure eleasticizzante e rassodante.
> ...





tebina ha detto:


> Guarda l'inci. Non fidarti MAI.
> E l'olio di cocco NON ha proprietà anti age per nulla.
> E' un olio "vuoto"



Lo so che no ha  nessuna proprietà ......


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Quella volta che feci veramente felice la mia fidanzata.
Lavoravo ai Granai, grande Centro Commerciale di Roma, stavo facendo del software per un negozio di pelletteria e borse.
Lei, all'epoca studentessa, non si era mai degnata di venirmi a trovare a pranzo una volta, ma quando le dissi che per un periodo stavo ai Granai, stranamente mi disse: Vuoi che pranziamo insieme domani ? ('starda).

L'andai a prendere alla metropolitana, mangiammo insieme, e poi, prima di riandare a lavorare, tirai fuori 500mila lire dal portafoglio e le dissi: Hai tutto il pomeriggio per trovare il modo di spenderle, quello che t'avanza me lo riprendo.

Ora immaginatevi una maniaca dello shopping, che aveva previsto di fare solo un giro per vetrine, ma non comprare niente perchè non aveva un soldo in tasca, ritrovarsi con 500mila lire in tasca da un momento all'altro e circa 300 negozi a disposizone. Mi ricordo che durante quel pomeriggio si fermò a guardare anche le vetrine dei negozi di ferramenta. Aaahhhh, alla fine, delle 500 non è avanzato niente, anzi, ho dovuto aggiungere uno strapuntino........dopo anni diceva che quello è stato il più bel pomeriggio passato con me


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella volta che feci veramente felice la mia fidanzata.
> Lavoravo ai Granai, grande Centro Commerciale di Roma, stavo facendo del software per un negozio di pelletteria e borse.
> Lei, all'epoca studentessa, non si era mai degnata di venirmi a trovare a pranzo una volta, ma quando le dissi che per un periodo stavo ai Granai, stranamente mi disse: Vuoi che pranziamo insieme domani ? ('starda).
> 
> ...


ma cos'è...un reality?


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> che spettacolo


cadendo....ahahahahah

ma pure vederve deambula' in maniera incerta ed improbabile...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella volta che feci veramente felice la mia fidanzata.
> Lavoravo ai Granai, grande Centro Commerciale di Roma, stavo facendo del software per un negozio di pelletteria e borse.
> Lei, all'epoca studentessa, non si era mai degnata di venirmi a trovare a pranzo una volta, ma quando le dissi che per un periodo stavo ai Granai, stranamente mi disse: Vuoi che pranziamo insieme domani ? ('starda).
> 
> ...


tu sei pazzo, ragazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> 'Ste cose sono troppo avanti per me. A me basta che il mio fidanzato *me lo dia e non mi rompa i coglioni più di tanto*.


contemporaneamente o in momenti diversi?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cadendo....ahahahahah
> 
> ma pure vederve deambula' in maniera incerta ed improbabile...
> 
> ahahahah


Ma parla per te. Io sul tacco 12 ci sto una meraviglia


E le rarissime volte che barcollo ne esco sempre.......accidenti ci vorrebbe Tuba per la descrizione


----------



## ToyGirl (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella volta che feci veramente felice la mia fidanzata.
> *Lavoravo ai Granai, grande Centro Commerciale di Roma*, stavo facendo del software per un negozio di pelletteria e borse.
> Lei, all'epoca studentessa, non si era mai degnata di venirmi a trovare a pranzo una volta, ma quando le dissi che per un periodo stavo ai Granai, stranamente mi disse: Vuoi che pranziamo insieme domani ? ('starda).
> 
> ...


Mi permetto di correggerti: uno sputo di centro commerciale  Cinecittà 2... Euroma 2... Porta di Roma, quelli si che sono grandi! E per alcuni versi più economici, perchè c'è più varietà.

Comunque io sono proprio il contrario della tua ragazza. Mi da' molta più felicità un uomo che, per dirti, mi porta in discoteca anche se ODIA ballare, piuttosto che avere dei soldi da spendere come voglio.


----------



## ToyGirl (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> contemporaneamente o in momenti diversi?


Esiste gente che rompe i coglioni mentre scopa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Esiste gente che rompe i coglioni mentre scopa?


sei gggiovane...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi permetto di correggerti: uno sputo di centro commerciale  Cinecittà 2... Euroma 2... Porta di Roma, quelli si che sono grandi! E per alcuni versi più economici, perchè c'è più varietà.
> 
> *Comunque io sono proprio il contrario della tua ragazza. Mi da' molta più felicità un uomo che, per dirti, mi porta in discoteca anche se ODIA ballare, piuttosto che avere dei soldi da spendere come voglio*.



Dal minuto 5.30 al 5:45 la mia risposta 

[video=youtube;S6kIAgAOnWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kIAgAOnWc[/video]


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2012)

tra l'altro gli uomini a far compere sono una palla al piede, secondo me:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Mi permetto di correggerti: uno sputo di centro commerciale  Cinecittà 2... Euroma 2... Porta di Roma, quelli si che sono grandi! E per alcuni versi più economici, perchè c'è più varietà.
> 
> Comunque io sono proprio il contrario della tua ragazza. Mi da' molta più felicità un uomo che, per dirti, mi porta in discoteca anche se ODIA ballare, piuttosto che avere dei soldi da spendere come voglio.



Ma sta attenta ...mi ha fatto tornare in  mente quando il mio ragazzo (ora marito)mi portava in discoteca....
che palle!!!!!
Ad un ragazzo in linea di massima non piace andara in discoteca se ci va è per baccagliare ma se ha già baccagliato si rompe le palle....e di conseguenza rompe le palle anche a te....o almeno a me ....
Due amiche due ragazzi noi....a ballare noi ragazze e fare le stronzette qua e là i ragazzi attaccati al bancone del bar o ogni tanto in eplorazione per vedere se avevamo intenzione di andarcene ,ma finchè il locale era pieno era difficile trovarci....il problema sorgeva verso le 4del mattino a locale semivuoto erano là me li vedo ancora ...DUE TOTEM....
che ci guardavano ....o mamma che palle....

E preferisco avere soldi da spendere come voglio ....senza portarmi dietro lui che anche in questo caso sai che palle ...
Se vai a far shopping con un uomo dopo un  po è capace di dirti che ti sta bene pure un sacco di yuta ....pur di andare viaaaaaaaaa.........:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *E preferisco avere soldi da spendere come voglio ....senza portarmi dietro lui che anche in questo caso sai che palle ...
> Se vai a far shopping con un uomo dopo un  po è capace di dirti che ti sta bene pure un sacco di yuta ....pur di andare viaaaaaaaaa.........*:smile:


:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

*FREE*



free ha detto:


> tra l'altro gli uomini a far compere sono una palla al piede, secondo me:singleeye:



ASSOLUTAMENTE SI


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

*GUARDATE QUI*

 cosa non è.


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma parla per te. Io sul tacco 12 ci sto una meraviglia
> 
> 
> E le rarissime volte che barcollo ne esco sempre.......accidenti ci vorrebbe Tuba per la descrizione


L'ultima volta hai rischiato grosso però


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

comunque , con tutta la simpatia che ho per tubarao, questo atteggiamento del ti do 500 mila , vatteli a spendere ..non è che mi esalti.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'ultima volta hai rischiato grosso però


Ma ne sono uscita alla grandissima. Per questo chiedevo l'aiuto di Tuba aveva fatto un paragone calcistico che mi ha fatto morire dal riedere, ma ultimamente mi trascura


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> View attachment 4968 cosa non è.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Quoto


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ne sono uscita alla grandissima. Per questo chiedevo l'aiuto di Tuba aveva fatto un paragone calcistico che mi ha fatto morire dal riedere, ma ultimamente mi trascura


Trascura tutti.

Il paragone calcistico non me lo ricordo però...ero troppo impegnata a trattenermi dal ridere


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Crotale, ma vi piace o vi fa skifen?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Trascura tutti*.
> 
> Il paragone calcistico non me lo ricordo però...ero troppo impegnata a trattenermi dal ridere


Perchè sa che siamo tutte ai suoi piedi


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sta attenta ...mi ha fatto tornare in  mente quando il mio ragazzo (ora marito)mi portava in discoteca....
> che palle!!!!!
> Ad un ragazzo in linea di massima non piace andara in discoteca se ci va è per baccagliare ma se ha già baccagliato si rompe le palle....e di conseguenza rompe le palle anche a te....o almeno a me ....
> Due amiche due ragazzi noi....a ballare noi ragazze e fare le stronzette qua e là i ragazzi attaccati al bancone del bar o ogni tanto in eplorazione per vedere se avevamo intenzione di andarcene ,ma finchè il locale era pieno era difficile trovarci....il problema sorgeva verso le 4del mattino a locale semivuoto erano là me li vedo ancora ...DUE TOTEM....
> ...



ma se è lui che ti vuol fare il regalo è triste andare da sole...o no ?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque , con tutta la simpatia che ho per tubarao, questo atteggiamento del ti do 500 mila , vatteli a spendere ..non è che mi esalti.


Ma io, e lei pure, la prese come un gesto carino. Aveva in previsione di passare un pomeriggio a guardare vetrine, in un secondo quel pomeriggio si è trasformato dal guardare vetrine a comprare quello che mi pare.  Non è che non le facessi regali anche nel modo "classico".....anzi.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

*e questo*


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

ci piace ci piace...tutte e due! :mexican:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io, e lei pure, la prese come un gesto carino. Aveva in previsione di passare un pomeriggio a guardare vetrine, in un secondo quel pomeriggio si è trasformato dal guardare vetrine a comprare quello che mi pare.  Non è che non le facessi regali anche nel modo "classico".....anzi.




che amorino


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ne sono uscita alla grandissima. Per questo chiedevo l'aiuto di Tuba aveva fatto un paragone calcistico che mi ha fatto morire dal riedere, ma ultimamente mi trascura


Ne usci come il Baresi dei tempi d'oro che sventa un'azione da gol pericolosissima in area d rigore, e, palla al piede e testa alta, esce dall'area impostando l'azione. D'altronde, la classe non si sciacqua, dicono dalle mie parti


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci piace ci piace...tutte e due! :mexican:



ambeh...vi avrei depennato


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io, e lei pure, la prese come un gesto carino. Aveva in previsione di passare un pomeriggio a guardare vetrine, in un secondo quel pomeriggio si è trasformato dal guardare vetrine a comprare quello che mi pare.  Non è che non le facessi regali anche nel modo "classico".....anzi.


sono sicura che tu abbia voluto fare un gesto carino.
sarà che mi metto nei suoi panni e non ci sto dentro...non amo lo shopping , peggio di un uomo...e le vetrine le guardo solo come forma estetica.mi pare sempre tempo perso
c'è un che di paternalistico che mi irrita ...ma immagino di essere l'unica quindi non faccio testo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ne usci come il Baresi dei tempi d'oro che sventa un'azione da gol pericolosissima in area d rigore, e, palla al piede e testa alta, esce dall'area impostando l'azione. D'altronde, la classe non si sciacqua, dicono dalle mie parti



Me la stampo.....
E poi Baresi è in assoluto il mio idolo calcistico

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ambeh...vi avrei depennato


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

*mine*



Minerva ha detto:


> sono sicura che tu abbia voluto fare un gesto carino.
> sarà che mi metto nei suoi panni e non ci sto dentro...non amo lo shopping , peggio di un uomo...e le vetrine le guardo solo come forma estetica.mi pare sempre tempo perso
> c'è un che di paternalistico che mi irrita ...ma immagino di essere l'unica quindi non faccio testo.





no, sono anche io cosi. non lo sopporterei mai . mi sentirei profondamente a disagio. 

senza nulla togliere alle intenzioni di chi mi vorrebbe fare un dono in questa maniera.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


no simy..le trovo grossolane.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> View attachment 4968 cosa non è.


LE VOGLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> View attachment 4969


Questa meno...ma il colore è slurp!!!


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> LE VOGLIO!!!!!!!



pure io Eli , come si fa ?


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Checcarrinneeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> pure io Eli , come si fa ?


Chi le vende? Quanto costano???


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questa meno...ma il colore è slurp!!!



sai cos'è , è che questa affrancandosi bene al piedazzo mi sa che è comodissima. e la linea è stupenda, il colore idem..


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono sicura che tu abbia voluto fare un gesto carino.
> sarà che mi metto nei suoi panni e non ci sto dentro...*non amo lo shopping , peggio di un uomo*...e le vetrine le guardo solo come forma estetica.mi pare sempre tempo perso
> c'è un che di paternalistico che mi irrita ...ma immagino di essere l'unica quindi non faccio testo.


Ecco, lei era esattamente agli antipodi. Aveva un approccio scientifico. Doveva comprarsi un paio di scarpe. Prima si studiava il piano di avvicinamento: almeno una settimana in giro per negozi per vedere cosa dice la moda del momento (anche se poi decideva sempre di testa sua). Poi si passava alla fase di accerchiamento del nemico: una volta circoscritta la scelta a qualcosa come 150 paia di scarpe si passava a valutarne pregi e difetti e, sopratutto, prezzo. Infine c'era la fase dell'attacco vero e proprio, dove non si fanno prigionieri: si passava due o tre ore al negozio facendo diventare pazza la commessa; si provava le scarpe su cui aveva messo sopra gli occhi, poi però, non convinta se ne provava uno nuovo, poi si riprovava il paio originale, poi uno nuovo, poi di nuovo quello originale, poi uno nuovo, e solo quando la commessa tirava fuori il laccio emostatico e cominciava a scaldare la roba sul cucchiaino.........comprava il paio di scarpe originale  Ecco il perchè dell'ultimatum quando le diedi i soldi  Quello che non spendi me lo riprendo....ma era un gioco fra di noi.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chi le vende? Quanto costano???


boh...le devo ripescare..


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, lei era esattamente agli antipodi. Aveva un approccio scientifico. Doveva comprarsi un paio di scarpe. Prima si studiava il piano di avvicinamento: almeno una settimana in giro per negozi per vedere cosa dice la moda del momento (anche se poi decideva sempre di testa sua). Poi si passava alla fase di accerchiamento del nemico: una volta circoscritta la scelta a qualcosa come 150 paia di scarpe si passava a valutarne pregi e difetti e, sopratutto, prezzo. Infine c'era la fase dell'attacco vero e proprio, dove non si fanno prigionieri: si passava due o tre ore al negozio facendo diventare pazza la commessa; si provava le scarpe su cui aveva messo sopra gli occhi, poi però, non convinta se ne provava uno nuovo, poi si riprovava il paio originale, poi uno nuovo, poi di nuovo quello originale, poi uno nuovo, e solo quando la commessa tirava fuori il laccio emostatico e cominciava a scaldare la roba sul cucchiaino.........comprava il paio di scarpe originale  Ecco il perchè dell'ultimatum quando le diedi i soldi  Quello che non spendi me lo riprendo....ma era un gioco fra di noi.




ecco, io darei i numeri.


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, lei era esattamente agli antipodi. Aveva un approccio scientifico. Doveva comprarsi un paio di scarpe. Prima si studiava il piano di avvicinamento: almeno una settimana in giro per negozi per vedere cosa dice la moda del momento (anche se poi decideva sempre di testa sua). Poi si passava alla fase di accerchiamento del nemico: una volta circoscritta la scelta a qualcosa come 150 paia di scarpe si passava a valutarne pregi e difetti e, sopratutto, prezzo. Infine c'era la fase dell'attacco vero e proprio, dove non si fanno prigionieri: si passava due o tre ore al negozio facendo diventare pazza la commessa; si provava le scarpe su cui aveva messo sopra gli occhi, poi però, non convinta se ne provava uno nuovo, poi si riprovava il paio originale, poi uno nuovo, poi di nuovo quello originale, poi uno nuovo, e solo quando la commessa tirava fuori il laccio emostatico e cominciava a scaldare la roba sul cucchiaino.........comprava il paio di scarpe originale  Ecco il perchè dell'ultimatum quando le diedi i soldi  Quello che non spendi me lo riprendo....ma era un gioco fra di noi.


a parte il fatto che non ne avrei mai il tempo hai proprio ragione: sono agli antipodi;
mi serve, vado e compro...tanto mi sta tutto talmente bene ...


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> boh...le devo ripescare..


ragazze sono "sergio rossi" ci vuole mezzo stipendio!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma se è lui che ti vuol fare il regalo è triste andare da sole...o no ?



Credimi mio marito non vuole farmi regali ....bhè se non nelle feste comandate....

E non sono per niente triste quando vado da sola ...con la sua carta....


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ragazze sono "sergio rossi" ci vuole mezzo stipendio!




lo so....e infatti rimarranno dove si trovano


Eli, le altre sono Tom Ford.


e non costeranno meno.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che non ne avrei mai il tempo hai proprio ragione: sono agli antipodi;
> mi serve, vado e compro...tanto mi sta tutto talmente bene ...


Idem. 
Infatti quando dovevo comprare qualcosa per me non le dicevo niente, perchè uno pensa: starà così in fissa per le scarpe da donna, per quelle da uomo non sarà così..............ero giovane e stupido 

Però, a onor del vero, aveva un ottimo gusto, e ho ancora dei cappotti e altri capi d'abbigliamento che comprai dietro suo consiglio, con i quali faccio ancora la mia porchissima figura


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo so....e infatti rimarranno dove si trovano
> 
> 
> Eli, le altre sono Tom Ford.
> ...


infatti


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> boh...le devo ripescare..


Ecco blava...pesca e rispesca....



dammi un nome ha detto:


> sai cos'è , è che questa affrancandosi bene al piedazzo mi sa che è comodissima. e la linea è stupenda, il colore idem..


Eh ma io ho il piede cicciotto...non vorrei che mi stringesse troppo però!


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Credimi mio marito non vuole farmi regali ....bhè se non nelle feste comandate....
> 
> E non sono per niente triste quando vado da sola ...con la sua carta....





anche io amo andare da sola, ma sola con la sua carta di credito NO, con la mia si.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco blava...pesca e rispesca....
> 
> 
> Eh ma io ho il piede cicciotto...non vorrei che mi stringesse troppo però!




tom ford Eli.


ma se puoi con sergio rossi, basta avere il giusto numero e non stringe nulla

ha un pellame straordinario.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lo so....e infatti rimarranno dove si trovano
> 
> 
> Eli, le altre sono Tom Ford.
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> ragazze sono "sergio rossi" ci vuole mezzo stipendio!


 
Sto notando....ho spulciato i siti...mi venisse un colpo!

Simy, solo alcune mezzo stipendi, altre pure il doppio...:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Idem.
> Infatti quando dovevo comprare qualcosa per me non le dicevo niente, perchè uno pensa: starà così in fissa per le scarpe da donna, per quelle da uomo non sarà così..............ero giovane e stupido
> 
> Però, a onor del vero, aveva un ottimo gusto, e ho ancora dei cappotti e altri capi d'abbigliamento che comprai dietro suo consiglio, con i quali faccio ancora la mia porchissima figura




le scarpe da uomo nell economia estetica sono fondamentali...eri ciovane..è vero...


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sto notando....ho spulciato i siti...mi venisse un colpo!
> 
> Simy, solo alcune mezzo stipendi, altre pure il doppio...:unhappy:



esatto....:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sto notando....ho spulciato i siti...mi venisse un colpo!
> 
> Simy, solo alcune mezzo stipendi, altre pure il doppio...:unhappy:


venisse LORO un colpo.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> le scarpe da uomo nell economia estetica sono fondamentali...eri ciovane..è vero...


Ora c'è rimasto solo lo stupido


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tom ford Eli.
> 
> 
> ma se puoi con sergio rossi, basta avere il giusto numero e non stringe nulla
> ...


Li basta avere il soldo....


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Li basta avere il soldo....



eh...


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

guardate che strane queste! sono particolari...ma belle!


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> venisse LORO un colpo.





Simy ha detto:


> esatto....:unhappy:


Quoto, non riesco a trovare il prezzo di quelle bordò!!! Sarei curiosissima!


dammi un nome ha detto:


> le scarpe da uomo nell economia estetica sono fondamentali...eri ciovane..è vero...


In provincia di Napoli c'è un'azienda di pelletteria e scarpe da uomo che....mmmmm.....
Mio padre si è rifornito li direttamente in azienda. Sono da sbavo!


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guardate che strane queste! sono particolari...ma belle!


ecco,senza zeppa mi piacerebbero moltissimo.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guardate che strane queste! sono particolari...ma belle!


Molto carine! Ma la zeppa davanti è troppa per me!


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, non riesco a trovare il prezzo di quelle bordò!!! Sarei curiosissima!
> 
> In provincia di Napoli c'è un'azienda di pelletteria e scarpe da uomo che....mmmmm.....
> Mio padre si è rifornito li direttamente in azienda. Sono da sbavo!





che cul.


io le acquisto al mercato comq. c'è una bancarella di solo scarpe firmate, e di campionario. al massimo 30 euro.è uno sballo.


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

oppure, rigorosamente in saldo.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> che cul.
> 
> 
> io le acquisto al mercato comq. c'è una bancarella di solo scarpe firmate, e di campionario. al massimo 30 euro.è uno sballo.


Anche da me ci stanno!
Anche io le acquisto al mercato!
Solo che avendo il piede grande, non trovo mai il numero...dunque mi accontento di marche sconosciute! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco,senza zeppa mi piacerebbero moltissimo.





Eliade ha detto:


> Molto carine! Ma la zeppa davanti è troppa per me!



anche per me....ma solo perchè divento troppo troppo alta dopo....
anche perchè considerate che è molto più comodo camminare su una scarpa con il plateau  "abbassa" il tacco


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche da me ci stanno!
> Anche io le acquisto al mercato!
> Solo che avendo il piede grande, non trovo mai il numero...dunque mi accontento di marche sconosciute! :carneval:



orami si deve fare cosi ...non è piu possibile con stipendi normali.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> In provincia di Napoli c'è un'azienda di pelletteria e scarpe da uomo che....mmmmm.....
> Mio padre si è rifornito li direttamente in azienda. Sono da sbavo!


Ti dico solo che noi abitavamo a Teramo, che è l'ultima provincia a Nord dell'Abruzzo......a meno di 30 Km......CI SONO LE MARCHE


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> orami si deve fare cosi ...non è piu possibile con stipendi normali.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tom ford Eli.
> 
> 
> ma se puoi con sergio rossi, basta avere il giusto numero e non stringe nulla
> ...


Ho un solo paio di sergio rossi: camoscio nero tecoltè tacco 12. Sono splendide ma non me le sarei mai comprate. Regalo per i 40 anni dei colleghi


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guardate che strane queste! sono particolari...ma belle!


Fantastiche


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)




----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho un solo paio di sergio rossi: camoscio nero tecoltè tacco 12. Sono splendide ma non me le sarei mai comprate. Regalo per i 40 anni dei colleghi


eppero'..chissà che belle...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


belle


----------

